# DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2012 - Das Finale!!!



## Walt (9 Juli 2012)

*DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2012 – DAS FINALE*

Folgende 21 Darstellerinnen die in deutschen Soaps mitspielen, bwz. im Jahr 2012 in Soaps mitgespielt haben, haben sich für das Finale des Jahres 2012 qualifiziert:

Reihenfolge alphabetisch nach Vornamen (in Klammern Rollenname)

1. Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann) - Alles was zählt

2. Anne Menden - (Emily Höfer) - GZSZ

3. Diane Willems - (Dana Wolf) - Verbotene Liebe

4. Ines Lutz (Theresa Burger) - Sturm der Liebe

5. Iris Shala (Minni Herrmann) - Anna und die Liebe

6. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld) - GZSZ

7. Isabel Hertel (Ute Weigel) - Unter Uns

8. Isabel Horn (Pia Koch) - GZSZ

9. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Fleming) - GZSZ

10. Juliette Menke (Lena Bergmann) - Alles was zählt

11. Lilli Hollunder (Jasmin Al Sharif) - Anna und die Liebe

12. Maja Maneiro (Paloma Greco) - Anna und die Liebe

13. Marylu-Saskia Poolman - (Anna Weigel) - Unter Uns

14. Melanie Kogler (Marlene Wolf) - Verbotene Liebe

15. Miriam Lahnstein (Tanja von Lahnstein) - Verbotene Liebe

16. Natalie Alison (Rosalie Engel) - Sturm der Liebe

17. Renée Weibel (Helena von Lahnstein) - Verbotene Liebe

18. Sarah Bogen (Lilli Mattern) - Unter Uns

19. Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgul) - GZSZ

20. Stefanie Bock (Leonie Richter) - Verbotene Liebe

21. Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland) - Unter Uns


Mehrfachauswahl ist erlaubt und das posten von Bildern der Kandidatinnen die IHR ins Finale gewählt habt, ist ausdrücklich erwünscht.

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2012)

*AW: Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012 - Das Finale!!!*

Auch dieses Mal wieder die dringende Bitte an einem Admin, diese Abstimmung bei den Umfragen "oben anzupinnen". Dagegen müssen die beiden Vorentscheidungsgruppen nicht mehr angepinnt bleiben.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2012)

Wäre wirklich schön, wenn ein Admin diese Abstimmung anpinnt und meine fehlerhafte (gleiche Umfrage) vom heutigen Tage löscht.

Achja, wer hat Lust Pics dieser Soap-Girls hier zu posten? 

Wäre doch eine schöne Ergänzung und Abstimmungshilfe!

Und nun viel Spaß beim Voten und posten. Danke für alles im Voraus!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (9 Juli 2012)

Danke Gollum!


----------



## soapstar3108 (10 Juli 2012)

hab für folgende gestimmt: Miriam Lahnstein, Melanie Koglerm, Maja Manairo, Iris Mareike Steen, Janina Ushe und Anne Menden


----------



## Walt (17 Juli 2012)

*AW: Wer hat Lust hier ein paar Pics der Soap-Girls zu posten?*

Wer hat Lust, hier ein paar Pics der Soap-Girls zu posten?

Würde mich seh freuen, mal sehen ob es einer macht.

Ich sage schon einmal DANKE im Voraus.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## alexhoerath (18 Juli 2012)

Sila Sahin wer sonst mit Janina Uhse, Melanie Kogler und Miriam Lahnstein


----------



## Quick Nick (20 Juli 2012)

Meine Stimme geht an Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (20 Juli 2012)

Danke Nick! Tolles Foto.. Würde mich freuen, wenn auch andere User ihre Favoritinnen posten.


----------



## tort3 (21 Juli 2012)

Meine Top 5:

Sarah Bogen




Sila Sahin




Renee Weibel
*entfernt

Nathalie Alison




Janina Uhse


----------



## Walt (25 Juli 2012)

Die süße, 22jährige, Sarah Bogen steigt Ende des Jahres bei "unter uns" aus. Ein wirklicher Grund, Sarah für 11 tolle Jahre als Soap-Girl zu danken. Ich bin dafür sie zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2012 zu wählen. Sarah ist in der Soap vom Kind zu Frau geworden.... und zu was für einer hübschen... :


----------



## Alixjen (28 Juli 2012)

Renee Weibel :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (31 Juli 2012)

*BITTE VOTEN!* Schaffen wir es noch, dass bis Ende Juli 100 User abgestimmt haben?

*Auf gehts!*


----------



## Walt (2 Aug. 2012)

Nur nur 6 Stimmabgaben, dann haben 100 Leute gevotet! Ist das zu schaffen? Bitte mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (15 Aug. 2012)

*Bereits zum vierten mal wird hier in 2012 der Wettbewerb "Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres" ausgetragen.*

*Die Top 5 der letzten Jahre waren:*

*2009:*

*1. Jeanette Biedermann*



und *Theresa Underberg *



je 76 Stimmen

*3. Sarah Ulrich*



74 Stimmen

*4. Katrin Heß*



64 Stimmen

*5. Sarah Tkotsch*



56 Stimmen


*2010*

*1. Jeanette Biedermann*



72 Stimmen

*2. Theresa Underberg*



67 Stimmen

*3. Anne Menden*



und *Janina Uhse*



je 45 Stimmen

*5. Sarah Tkotsch*



40 Stimmen


*2011*

*1. Sarah Bogen*



62 Stimmen

*2. Sila Sahin*



60 Stimmen

*3. Jessica Ginkel*



52 Stimmen

*4. Theresa Underberg*



48 Stimmen

*5. Jeanette Biedermann*



46 Stimmen


Im Jahr 2012 heißt es noch kräftig voten! Die Stimmabgaben liegen noch deutlich hinter denen der Vorjahre zurück. Also bitte mitvoten. Danke!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (16 Aug. 2012)

Spannender Fünfkampf zwischen Sila Sahin 



Janina Uhse




Isabell Horn 



Sarah Bogen



und Iris Mareike Steen





Oder kann noch jemand anderes ins Titelrennen einsteigen?

Wer wir Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2012? Bitte mitvoten!


----------



## StefanKa (20 Aug. 2012)

Alles schnuggelische Kandidatinnen, ich finde Sarah Bogen und Renée Weibel am geilsten!


----------



## faace15 (21 Aug. 2012)

Wo finde ich schöne bilder von anna katharina samsel aus alles was zählt


----------



## Walt (21 Aug. 2012)

faace15 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich schöne bilder von anna katharina samsel aus alles was zählt




Du kannst gerne welche posten, ich habe hier derzeit nur die ersten 5 gepostet. Aber jeder möchte, kann sein Liebilngs-Soap-Girl posten.

Mitmachen!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (28 Aug. 2012)

*So hübsch ist Valea Scalabrino:*


----------



## burns (25 Sep. 2012)

In diesem Bereich natürlich Sila Sahin


----------



## Walt (26 Sep. 2012)

*Das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, Stand: 26.09.2012, 12:17 Uhr*

*1.* Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
*2.* Kader Loth,	D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D,	1083
*3.* Christina Aguilera,	USA, 18.12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
*4.* Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
*5.* Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München, D,	826
*6.* Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
*7.* Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
*8.* Marlene Lufen,	D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
*9. * Jeanette Biedermann,	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
*10.* Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
11. Tiffani-Amber Thiessen,	USA,	23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA,	550
12. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA,	539
13. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
14. Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
16. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
17. Alyssa Milano,	USA,	19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA,	425
18. Sophie Marceau,	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422
19. Britney Spears,	USA,	02.12.81 in McComb/USA,	401
*20.* Jessica Biel,	USA,	03.03.82 in Ely/USA,	396
21. Lena Meyer-Landrut,	D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
22. Catherine Bell,	USA,	14.08.68 in London/GB,	373
23. Natalie Portman,	IL/USA,	09.06.81 in Jerusalem/IL,	369
24. Bea Peters,	D,	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359
25. Holly Valance,	AUS,	11.05.83 in Melbourne/AUS,	341
26. Heidi Klum,	D/USA,	01.06.73 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	331
27. Miley Cyrus,	USA,	23.11.92 in Franklin (Nashville)/USA,	325
28. Emma Watson,	GB,	15.04.90 in Paris/F,	318
29. Janina Uhse,	D,	02.10.89 in Husum/D,	317
*30.* Inka Schneider,	D,	11.05.67 in Rüsselsheim/D,	314
Verona Pooth,	D,	30.04.68 in La Paz/BOL,	314
32. Verena Kerth,	D,	18.07.80 München/D,	308
33. Alida-Nadine Kurras,	D,	14.06.77 in Berlin/D,	301
Nazan Eckes,	D/TR,	09.05.76 in Köln/D,	301
35. Inez Bjørg David,	DK,	06.02.82 in Århus/DK,	287
36. Barbara Schöneberger,	D,	05.03.74 in München/D,	283
37. Miriam Lahnstein,	D,	09.08.74 in Düsseldorf/D,	274
38. Sabine Lisicki,	D,	22.09.89 in Troisdorf/D,	273
39. Felicitas Woll,	D,	20.01.80 in Homberg (Efze)/D,	268
*40.* Judith Rakers,	D,	06.01.76 in Paderborn/D,	264
41. Jennifer Morrison,	USA,	12.04.79 in Chicago/USA,	263
42. Alexandra Neldel,	D,	11.02.76 in Berlin/D,	260
43. Vanessa Anne Hudgens,	USA,	14.12.88 in Salinas/USA,	259
44. Jodie Marsh,	GB,	23.12.78 in Brentwood/GB,	258
45. Nicole Scherzinger,	USA.	29.06.78 in Honolulu/USA,	255
46. Jennifer Aniston,	USA,	11.02.69 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	252
47. Mandy Grace Capristo,	D,	21.03.90 in Mannheim/D,	245
48. Angelina Jolie,	USA,	04.06.75 in Los Angeles/USA,	242
49. Sarah Bogen,	D,	25.11.89 in Düsseldorf/D,	232
*50.* Hayden Panettiere,	USA,	21.08.89 in Palisades/USA,	227
51. Morgan Fairchild,	USA,	03.02.50 in Dallas/USA,	216
Shakira,	CO,	02.02.77 in Barranquilla/CO,	216
53. Adriana Lima,	BR,	12.06.81 in Salvador de Bahia/BR,	214
Erica Durance,	CDN,	21.06.78 in Calgary/CDN	214
55. Alizée Jacotey,	F,	21.08.84 in Ajaccio/F,	206
56. Giselle Bündchen,	BR,	20.07.80 in Horizontina/BR,	204
57. Sarah Connor,	D,	13.06.80 in Delmenhorst/D,	201
58. Rebecca Mir,	D,	23.12.91 in Aachen,	200
59. Emily Deschanel,	USA,	11.10.76 in Los Angeles/USA,	195
Susanne Bormann,	D,	02.08.79 in Kleinmachnow/D,	195
*61.* Sandra Ahrabian,	D,	22.03.79 in Teheran/IR,	194
62. Charlize Theron,	ZA/USA,	07.08.75 in Benoni/ZA,	190
63. Ana Ivanovic,	SRB,	06.11.87 in Belgrad/SRB,	188
64. Mariah Carey,	USA,	27.03.70 in Huntington/USA,	185
65. Jessica Simpson,	USA,	10.07.80 in Abilene/USA,	181
66. Salma Hayek,	MEX,	02.09.66 in Coatzacoalcos/Mex,	177
Sylvie van der Vaart,	NL,	13.04.78 in Breda/NL,	177
68. Anna-Nicole Smith,	USA,	28.11.67 in Houston/USA, + 08.02.07	176
Bettina Cramer,	D,	16.10.69 in Berlin/D,	176
Clara Morgane,	F,	25.01.81 in Marseille/F,	176
*71.* Gail O´Grady,	USA,	23.01.63 in Detroit/USA,	175
72. Nelly Furtado,	P/CDN,	02.12.78 in Victoria/CDN,	173
73. Cheryl Cole,	GB,	30.06.83 in Newcastle upon Tyne/GB,	170
Theresa Underberg,	D,	06.05.85 in Hamburg/D,	170
75. Mirjam Weichselbraun,	A,	27.09.81 in Innsbruck/A,	165
Nena (Gabriele Susanne Kerner)	D,	24.03.60 in Hagen/D,	165
77. Maxi Biewer,	D,	24.05.64 in Berlin/D,	158
78. Michelle Heaton,	GB,	19.07.79 in Gateshead/GB,	157
79. Courtney Cox Arquette,	USA, 15.06.64 in Birmingham/USA,	156
*80.* Megan Fox,	USA,	16.05.86 in Rockwood/USA,	155
81. Amelie Klever,	D,	26.06.94 in Hilden/D,	151
82. Alena Gerber,	D,	20.08.89 in München/D,	149
Tina Kaiser,	D,	26.10.77 in München,	149
84. Renée Weibel,	CH,	23.12.86 in Bern/CH,	143
85. Joan Severance,	USA, 23.12.58 in Houston/USA,	142
86. Charlotte Engelhardt,	N/D,	11.07.78 in Oslo/N,	141
Dannii Minogue,	AUS,	20.10.71 in Melbourne/AUS,	141
Tara Reid,	USA,	08.11.75 in Wyckoff/USA,	141
89. Emily VanCamp,	CDN,	12.05.86 in Port Perry/CDN,	140
Sophia Thomalla,	D,	06.10.89 in Berlin/D,	140
*91.* Anneke Dürkopp,	D,	28.03.79 in Kornwestheim/D,	139
Pamela Anderson,	CDN/AUS,	01.07.67 in Ladysmith/CDN,	139
Rihanna,	BDS,	20.02.88 in Barbados/BDS,	139
94. Helene Fischer,	D,	05.08.84 in Krasnojarsk/RUS,	136
Yvonne Catterfeld,	D,	02.12.79 in Erfurt/D,	136
96. Katja Burkard,	D,	21.04.65 in Bad Marienberg/D,	135
Olivia Wilde,	USA,	10.03.84 in New York/USA,	135
98. Elisha Cuthbert,	CDN,	30.11.82 in Calgary/CDN,	134
Jennifer Love Hewitt,	USA,	21.02.79 in Waco/USA,	134
*100.* Vanessa Jung,	D,	29.02.80 in München/D,	132
101. Brigitte Bardot,	F,	28.09.34 in Paris/F,	131
Fiona Erdmann,	D,	09.09.88 in Dudweiler/D,	131
Johanna Klum,	D,	12.07.80 in Berlin/D,	131
104. Jennifer Lopez,	USA,	24.07.69 in New York City/USA,	130
105. Annette Frier,	D,	22.01.74 in Köln/D,	128
106. Jessica Ginkel,	D,	12.08.80 in Berlin/D,	127
107. Julie Gonzalo,	USA,	09.09.81 in Buenos Aires/RA,	126
108. Ashley Tisdale,	USA,	02.07.85 in Monmouth County/USA,	123
109. Cora Schumacher,	D,	26.12.76 in Langenfeld/D,	121
110. Lindsay Lohan,	USA,	02.07.86 in New York/USA,	120
111. Keira Knightley,	GB,	26.03.85 In Teddington/GB,	118
112. Pamela Großer,	D,	11.06.77 in Hamburg/D,	116
113. Rachael Carpani,	AUS,	24.08.80 in Sydney/AUS,	115
Scarlett Johansson, USA,	22.11.84 in New York City/USA, 115
115. Delta Goodrem,	AUS,	09.11.84 in Sydney/AUS,	113
Magdalena Neuner,	D,	09.02.87 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	113
117. Kelly Kelly (Barbara “Barbie” Blank),	USA,	15.01.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	112
118. Diane Kruger,	D,	15.07.76 in Algermissen/D,	111
Yvonne Strahovski,	AUS,	30.07.82 in Marouba/AUS,	111
120. Daniela Aschenbach,	D,	12.03.79 in Bad Tölz/D,	109
121. Victoria Justice,	USA,	19.02.93 in Hollywood,	108
122. Katharina Witt,	D,	03.12.65 in West-Staaken/D,	107
123. Maggie Grace,	USA,	21.09.83 in Columbus/USA,	106
Mila Kunis,	USA,	14.08.83 in Czernowitz/UA,	106
Selena Gomez,	USA, 22.07.92 in New York City/USA,	106
*126.* Halle Berry,	USA,	14.08.66 in Cleveland/USA,	105
127. Beyonce Knowles,	USA,	04.09.81 in Houston/USA,	104
Caroline Wozniacki,	DK,	11.07.90 in Odense/DK,	104
129. April Lavigne,	CDN,	27.09.84 in Belleville/CDN,	103
130. Julia Görges,	D,	02.11.88 in Bad Oldesloe/D,	102
131. Leonore Bartsch,	D,	14.09.88 in Göttingen/D,	101
132. Arzu Bazman,	D,	12.12.77 in Berlin/D,	99
133. Jana Ina Zarrella,	BR,	12.12.76 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	96
134. Nina Heuser,	D,	26.05.83 in Lindlar/D,	95
135. Annemarie Warnkross,	D,	29.10.77 in Hannover/D,	94
Lana Turner,	USA,	08.02.21 in Wallace/USA, + 29.06.95,	94
137. Sandy Mölling,	D,	27.04.81 in Wuppertal/D,	93
138. Fernanda Brandao,	BR/D,	03.05.83 in Belo Horizonte/BR,	92
Jasmin Schwiers,	B,	11.08.82 in Eupen/B,	92
140. Agnes Zimmermann,	D,	05.03.?? in Nürnberg/D,	91
Diane Willems,	B,	18.04.85 in Eupen/B,	91
Maria Sharapova,	RUS,	19.04.87 in Nyagan/RUS,	91
143. Josephine Schmidt,	D,	29.09.80 in Potsdam/D	90
144. Nadine Krüger,	D,	26.06.77 in Berlin/D,	88
145. Anita Hofmann,	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	87
Doutzen Kroes,	NL,	23.01.85 in Eastermar/NL,	87
Eva Habermann,	D,	16.01.76 in Hamburg/D,	87
Janin Reinhardt,	D,	14.11.81 in Erfurt/D,	87
149. Catherine Deneuve,	F,	22.10.43 in Paris/F,	85
*150.* Ariane Sommer,	D,	09.03.77 in Bonn/D,	84
Kim Kardashian,	USA,	21.10.80 in Los Angeles/USA, 84
Stefanie Hertel,	D,	25.07.79 in Oelsnitz/D,	84
153. Magdalena Voigt,	D,	? in Thüringen/D,	82
Mascha Müller,	D,	08.05.84 in München/D,	82
155. Aleksandra Bechtel,	D,	01.10.72 in Hilden/D,	81
Maike von Bremen,	D,	04.03.81 in Berlin/D,	81
Simone Thomalla,	D,	11.04.65 in Leipzig/D,	81
158. Sarah Engels,	D	15.10.92 in Köln/D,	80
159. Andrea Kiewel,	D,	10.06.65 in Berlin/D,	79
Ulrike Frank,	D,	01.02.69 in Stuttgart,	79
161. Isabel Adjani,	F,	27.06.55 in Paris/F,	78
162. Amber Heard,	USA,	22.04.86 in Austin/USA,	77
Ruth Moschner,	D,	11.04.76 in München/D,	77
164. Katherine Heigl,	USA,	24.11.78 in Washington, D.C./USA,	76
165. Amanda Tapping,	CDN/GB,	28.08.65 in Rochford/GB,	75
Irina Shaykhlislamova,	RUS,	06.01.86 in Yemanzhelinsk/RUS,	75
Jasmin Wagner,	D,	20.04.80 in Hamburg/D,	75
Sophie Schütt,	D,	09.03.74 in Hamburg/D,	75
169. Kari Wuhrer,	USA,	28.04.67 in Brookfield/USA,	74
Micaela Schäfer,	D,	01.11.83 in Leipzig/D,	74
Nina Bott,	D,	01.01.78 in Hamburg/D,	74
172. Eva Herman,	D,	09.11.58 in Emden/D,	73
Hillary Duff,	USA,	28.09.87 in Houston/USA,	73
Muriel Baumeister,	A/D,	24.01.72 in Salzburg/A,	73
*175.* Beatrice Rosen,	F,	29.11.84 in New York City/USA,	72
Kylie Minogue,	AUS,	28.05.68 in Melbourne/AUS,	72
177. Cote de Pablo,	USA,	12.11.79 in Santiago de Chile/RCH,	71
178. Aimee Teegarden,	USA,	10.10.89 in Downey/USA,	70
Gwyneth Paltrow,	USA,	27.09.72 in Los Angeles/USA,	70
180. Barbara Niven,	USA/CDN,	26.02.53 in Portland/USA,	69
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen,	D,	11.05.72 in Amelinghausen/D,	69
Kaley Cuoco,	USA,	30.11.85 in Camarillo/USA,	69
183. Claudia Schiffer,	D,	25.08.70 in Rheinberg/D,	68
Juliette Menke,	D,	24.06.81 in Bremen/D,	68
185. Miriam Lange,	D,	10.03.80 in Frankfurt am Main,	65
186. Anja Kling,	D,	22.03.70 in Potsdam/D,	64
Gülcan Kamps,	D,	20.09.82 in Lübeck/D,	64
Nina Dobrev,	BG/CDN,	09.01.89 in Sofia/BG,	64
189. Eva LaRue,	USA,	27.12.66 in Long Beach/USA,	63
Sarah Michelle Gellar,	USA,	14.04.77 in New York City/USA,	63
191. Arianny Celeste,	USA,	12.11.85 in Las Vegas/USA,	61
Monica Belluci,	I,	30.09.64 in Città di Castello/I,	61
193. Jasmin Weber,	D,	15.07.82 in Berlin/D,	60
Karin Schubert,	D,	03.11.67 in Würzburg/D,	60
Miranda Kerr,	AUS,	20.04.83 in Sydney/AUS,	60
196. Davorka Tovilo,	D/HR,	01.05.78 in Split/HR,	59
Ellen Page,	CDN,	21.02.87 in Halifax/CDN,	59
Fatmire Bajramaj,	D,	01.04,88 in Gjurakovc/YU, 59
Franziska van Almsick,	D,	05.10.78 in Berlin/D,	59
Nina Moghaddam,	D,	27.12.80 in Madrid/E,	59
*201.* Taylor Swift,	USA,	13.12.89 in Wyomissing/USA,	57
202. Audrina Patridge,	USA,	09.05.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	56
203. Angela Finger-Erben,	D,	02.02.80 in ?,	55
Kelly Brook,	GB,	23.11.79 in Rochester/GB,	55
Kristen Stewart,	USA,	09.04.90 in Los Angeles/USA,	55
206. Britt Hagedorn,	D,	02.01.72 in Hamburg,	54
Lauren Pope,	GB,	29.09.83 in ?,	54
Penelope Cruz,	E,	28.04.74 in Alcobendas/E,	54
Sila Sahin,	D/TR,	03.12.85 in Berlin/D,	54
210. Christine Neubauer,	D, 24.06.62 in München/D,	53
Emily Procter,	USA,	08.10.68 in Raleigh/USA,	53
Eva Brenner,	D,	02.01.76 in Kirchen (Sieg)/D,	53
Katie Price,	GB,	22.05.78 in Brighton/GB,	53
Maria Furtwängler,	D,	13.09.66 in München/D,	53
Sarah Tkotsch,	D,	02.02.88 in Köthen/D,	53
216. Antonella Trapani,	D/I,	08.11.91 in Basel/CH,	52
217. Katrin Huß,	D,	08.05.69 in Wolfen/D,	51
Marina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	51
Zooey Deschanel,	USA,	17.01.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	51
220. Shay Mitchell,	CDN,	10.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	50
221. Anja Petzold,	D,	22.04.70 in Dresden/D,	49
Georgia Jones,	USA,	04.04.88 in Fort Smith/USA,	49
Maria Menounos,	USA,	08.06.78 in Medford/USA,	49
Romina Becks,	D,	29.12.87 in Duisburg/D,	49
Shannen Doherty, USA,	12.04.71 in Memphis/USA,	49
*226.* Alex Morgan,	USA,	02.07.89 in Diamond Bar/USA,	47
Katie Holmes,	USA,	18.12.78 in Toledo/USA,	47
Verena Zimmermann,	D,	07.11.79 in Köln/D,	47
229. Bettina Zimmermann,	D,	31.03.75 in Großburgwedel/D,	46
Claudia Reiterer,	A,	06.07.68 in Wien/A,	46
Elisabeth Engstler,	A,	06.05.60 in Villach/A,	46
Joanna Krupa,	PL,	23.04.79 in Warschau,	46
Petra Nemkova,	CZ,	24.06.79 in Karviná/CSSR,	46
234. Alessandra Mussolini,	I,	30.12.62 in Rom/I,	45
Annett Möller,	D,	30.07.78 in Schwerin/D,	45
Minka Kelly,	USA,	24.06.80 in Los Angeles/USA,	45
237. Alexandra Kamps,	D,	29.12.66 in Karlsruhe/D,	44
Eva Mendes,	USA,	05.03.74 in Miami/USA,	44
Eva Padberg,	D,	27.01.80 in Bad Frankenhausen/D,	44
240. Alexandra Geiger (geb. Hofmann),	D,	13.04.77 in Sigmaringen/D,	43
Cameron Diaz,	USA,	30.08.72 in San Diego/USA,	43
Katja Riemann,	D,	01.11.63 in Kirchweyhe/D,	43
243. Catherine Zeta-Jones,	GB,	25.09.69 in Swansea/GB,	42
Lindsey Vonn,	USA,	18.10.84 in Saint Paul/USA,	42
Maryse Ouelett,	CDN,	21.01.83 in Montreal/CDN,	42
Sandra Schneiders,	D,	22.11.81 in Düsseldorf/D,	42
247. Claudia Kleinert,	D,	31.12.69 in Koblenz/D,	41
Eva Mähl,	D,	17.10.65 in Hamburg/D,	41
Melanie Kogler,	A,	18.04.85 in Salzburg/A,	41
Miriam Rathmann,	D,	12.07.87 in ?,	41
Paris Hilton,	USA,	17.02.81 in New York City/USA,	41
Toni Garrn,	D,	07.07.92 in Hamburg/D,	41
*253.* Amanda Righetti,	USA,	04.04.83 in St. George/USA,	40
Birte Glang,	D,	15.04.80 in Recklinghausen/D,	40
Christina Applegate,	USA,	25.11.71 in Los Angeles/USA,	40
Nora Tschirner,	D,	12.06.81 in Berlin/D,	40
257. Alexandra Maria Lara,	D/RO,	12.11.78 in Bukarest/RO,	39
Ela Weber,	D,	13.03.66 in Dettelbach/D,	39
Elizabeth Hurley,	GB,	10.06.65 in Basingstoke/GB,	39
JoJo (Joanna Noëlle Levesque),	USA,	20.12.90 in Brattleboro/USA,	39
Julia Stegner,	D,	02.11.84 in München/D,	39
Mila Jovovich,	USA,	17.12.75 in Kiew/UA,	39
Miriam Pielhau,	D,	12.05.75 in Heidelberg/D,	39
Saskia Valencia,	D,	21.07.64 in Rostock/D,	39
265. Amanda Seyfried,	USA,	03.12.85 in Allentown/USA,	38
Denise Zich,	D,	07.12.75 in Wolfen/D.	38
Jodie Foster,	USA,	19.11.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	38
Lucy Lawless,	NZL,	29.03.68 in Mount Albert/NZL,	38
Michelle Williams,	USA,	09.09.80 in Kalispell/USA,	38
Rosie Huntington-Whitley,	GB,	18.04.87 in Plymouth/GB,	38
Sara Nuru,	D,	19.08.89 in Erding/D,	38
272. Bar Refaeli,	IL, 04.06.85 in Hod haScharon/IL 37
Charlotta Eva “Lotta” Schelin,	S,	27.02.84 in Stockholm/S,	37
Iris Berben,	D,	12.08.50 in Detmold/D,	37
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe, 
USA,	10.10.78 in Cliffwood Beach/USA,	37
Katrin Heß,	D,	26.06.85 in Aachen/D,	37
Marie Christine Giuliani,	A,	26.02.65 in Wien/A,	37
Mariella Ahrens,	D,	02.04.69 in St. Petersburg/RUS,	37
Piret Järvis,	EST,	06.02.84 in Tallinn/EST,	37
*280.* Anne Hathaway,	USA,	12.11.82 in New York/USA,	36
Elisabeth Seitz,	D,	04.11.93 in Heidelberg/D,	36
Isabel Edvardsson,	S,	22.06.82 in Göteborg/S,	36
Jenny McCarthy,	USA,	01.11.72 in Chicago/USA,	36
Paz Vega,	E,	02.01.76 in Sevilla/E,	36
285. Andrea Petkovic,	D,	09.09.87 in Tuzla/BiH,	35
Friederike Sipp,	D,	07.02.81 in Rosenheim/D,	35
Julie Benz,	USA,	01.05.72 in Pittsburgh/USA,	35
Katrina Bowden,	USA,	19.09.88 in Wyckoff Township/USA,	35
Kim Fisher,	D,	17.04.69 in Berlin/D,	35
Marylu-Saskia Poolman,	D,	27.03.85 in Leipzig/D,	35
Sabrina Staubitz,	D,	18.06.68 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Simone Panteleit,	D,	29.02.76 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	35
Stefanie Kloß,	D,	31.10.84 in Bautzen/D.	35
Valea Scalabrino,	D,	24.07.90 in Berlin/D,	35
295. Anna Heesch,	D,	07.10.71 in Pinnerberg/D,	34
Ivonne Schönherr	D, 20.01.81 in Stollberg/D,	34
297. Jasmin Lord,	D,	06.11.89 in Stuttgart/D,	33
Sophia Loren,	I,	20.03.34 in Rom/I,	33
299. Barbara Meier,	D,	25.07.86 in Amberg/D,	32
Josefine Preuß,	D,	13.01.86 in Zehdenick/D,	32
Keeley Hazell,	GB,	18.09.86 in Lewisham/GB,	32
Mischa Barton,	GB/USA,	24.01.86 in Hammersmith/GB,	32
Rose McGowan,	USA,	05.09.73 in Florenz/I,	32
*304.* Amanda Bynes,	USA,	03.04.86 in Thousand Oaks/USA,	31
Andrea Berg,	D,	28.01.66 in Krefeld/D,	31
Hadiya Hohmann,	D,	28.06.68 in D,	31
Marisa Miller,	USA,	06.08.78 in Santa Cruz/USA,	31
Sandra Bullock,	D/USA,	26.07.64 in Arlington/USA,	31
309. Cindy Crawford,	USA,	20.02.66 in DeKalb/USA,	30
Melissa Joan Hart,	USA,	18.04.76 in Smithtown/USA,	30
311. Angelique Kerber,	D,	18.01.88 in Bremen/D,	29
Barbara Karlich,	A,	07.01.69 in Wiesn/A,	29
Christina Milian,	USA,	26.09.81 in Jersey City/USA,	29
Emmy Rossum,	USA,	12.09.86 in New York City/USA,	29
Estefania Küster,	D,	28.07.79 in Asunción/PY,	29
Esther Schweins,	D,	18.04.70 in Oberhausen/D,	29
Jennifer Knäble,	D,	08.02.80 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	29
Josie Maran,	USA,	08.05.78 in Menlo Park/USA,	29
Kate Winslet,	GB,	05.10.75 in Reading/USA,	29
Kim Wilde,	GB,	18.11.60 in Chiswick/GB,	29
Lucy Pinder,	GB,	20.12.83 in Winchester/GB,	29
Michaela Schaffrath (Gina Wild),	D,	06.12.70 in Eschweiler/D,	29
Natalie Alison,	A,	13.06.78 in WienA,	29
Patricia Kaas,	F,	05.12.66 in Forbach/F,	29
Victoria Silvstedt,	S,	19.09.74 in Skellefteå/S,	29
326. Betty Nguyen,	USA,	31.12.69 in Saigon/VN,	28
Birgit Schrowange,	D,	07.04.58 in Nehden/D,	28
Christina Surer,	CH,	26.03.74 in Basel/CH,	28
Cobie Smulders,	CDN,	03.04.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	28
Karen Heinrichs,	D,	31.03.74 in Seehausen/D,	28
Michelle (Tanja Hewer),	D,	15.02.72 in Villingen-Schwenningen/D,	28
Naomi Watts,	AUS,	28.09.68 in Shoreham/GB,	28
Thandie Newton,	GB,	06.11.72 in London/GB, 28
Tila Teguilla (Nguyen),	USA,	24.10.81 in Singapurt/SGP,	28
335. Brie Bella,	USA,	21.09.83 in San Diego/USA,	27
Gemma Atkinson,	GB,	16.11.84 in Bury/GB,	27
Jennifer Connelly,	USA,	12.12.70 in Catskill Mountains/USA,	27
Sonja Zietlow,	D,	13.05.68 in Bonn/D,	27
339. Amber Valletta,	USA,	09.02.74 in Phoenix/USA,	26
Joelina Drews,	D,	27.09.95 in München/D,	26
Kirsten Dunst,	USA,	30.04.82 in Point Pleasant/USA,	26
Mena Suvari,	USA,	13.02.79 in Newport/USA,	26
Sandra Thier,	A,	23.05.79 in Graz/A,	26
Stefanie Stappenbeck,	D,	11.04.74 in Potsdam/D,	26
Verena Wriedt,	D,	09.01.75 in Wiesbaden/D,	26
346. Paula Abdul,	USA,	19.06.62 in San Fernando/USA,	25
347. Andrea Kaiser,	D,	13.02.82 in München/D,	24
Caroline Beil,	D,	03.11.66 in Hamburg,	24
Florentine Lahme,	D,	21.07.74 in Berlin/D,	24
Janine Habeck,	D,	03.06.83 in Berlin/D,	24
Jessica Höötmann,	D,	06.12.85 in Georgsmarienhütte/D,	24
Marietta Slomka,	D,	20.04.69 in Köln/D,	24
Rebecca Immanuel,	D,	13.11.70 in Oberhausen/D,	24
Robin Meade,	USA,	21.04.69 in New London/USA,	24
Stacy „Fergie“ Ferguson,	USA,	27.03.75 in Whittier/USA,	24
*356.* Alessandra Ambrosio,	BR,	11.05.81 in Rio Grande do Sul/BR,	23
Alexis Bledel,	USA,	16.09.81 in Houston/USA,	23
Doreen Steinert,	D,	04.11.86 in Potsdam/D,	23
Julia O. Volkova,	RUS,	20.02.85 in Moskau/RUS,	23
Leighton Meester,	USA,	09.04.86 in Marco Island/USA,	23
Leona Lewis,	GB,	03.04.85 in Islington/GB,	23
Rachel Bilson,	USA,	25.08.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	23
Shania Twain,	CDN,	28.08.65 in Windsor/CDN,	23
Sofia Vergara,	CO,	10.07.72 in Barranquilla/CO,	23
Torrie Wilson,	USA,	24.07.75 in Boise/USA,	23
366. Ali Larter,	USA,	28.02.76 in Cherry Hill/USA,	22
Frauke Ludowig, D,	10.01.64 in Wunstorf/D,	22
Ingrid Steeger,	D,	01.04.47 in Berlin/D,	22
January Jones,	USA,	05.01.78 in Sioux Falls/USA,	22
Kate Upton,	USA,	10.06.92 in St. Joseph/USA,	22
Laetitia Casta,	F,	11.05.78 in Pont-Audemer/F,	22
Nicole Kidman,	AUS/USA,	20.06.67 in Honolulu/USA,	22
Nikki Cox,	USA,	02.06.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	22
Olga Kurylenko,	UA,	14.11.79 in Berdjansk/UA	22
Rhona Mitra,	GB,	09.0876 in Paddington/GB,	22
Sarah Douglas,	GB,	12.12.52 in Stratford-on-Avon/GB,	22
377. Caroline Munro,	GB,	16.01.49 in Windsor/GB,	21
Emily Browning,	AUS,	07.12.88 in Melbourne/AUS,	21
Funda Vanroy,	D,	24.01.77 in Gaildorf/D.	21
Kelly Rowan,	CDN,	26.01.65 in Ottawa/CDN,	21
Kim Heinzelmann,	D,	1979/1980 (?) in Mainz/D,	21
Sibel Kekilli,	D,	16.06.80 in Heilbronn/D,	21
Tina Ruland,	D,	09.10.66 in Köln,	21
Yana Gercke,	D,	26.01.92 in Marburg/D,	21
385. Ali Landry,	USA,	21.07.73 in Breaux Bridge/USA,	20
Amy Adams,	USA,	20.08.75 in Vicenza/I,	20
Blake Lively,	USA,	25.08.87 in Tarzana/USA,	20
Emily Osment,	USA,	10.03.92 in Los Angeles/AUS,	20
Heike Makatsch,	D,	13.08.71 in Düsseldorf/D,	20
Katie Cassidy,	USA,	25.11.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	20
Kay Sölve Richter,	D,	28.12.74 in Gifhorn/D,	20
Lady GaGa,	USA,	20.03.86 in Yonkers/USA,	20
Laura Vandervoort,	CDN,	22.09.84 in Toronto/CDN,	20
Lisa Martinek,	D,	11.02.72 in Stuttgart/D,	20
Magdalena Brzeska,	D,	14.01.78 in Gdingen/PL,	20
Sabrina Salerno,	I,	15.03.68 in Genua/I,	20
Sharmell Sullivan-Huffman	USA,	02.11.70 in Gary/USA,	20
Stacy Keibler,	USA,	14.10.79 in Baltimore/USA,	20
Susan Sideropoulos,	D,	14.12.80 in Hamburg,	20
Xenia Georgia Assenza,	D,	1990 in Hamburg/D,	20
*401.* Ania Niedieck,	D,	10.10.83 in Mettmann/D,	19
Astrid Frohloff,	D,	21.08.62 in Wittingen/D,	19
Bettina Tietjen,	D,	05.01.60 in Wuppertal,	19
Blanka Vlasic,	HR,	08.11.83 in Split/HR,	19
Carla Gugino,	USA,	29.08.71 in Sarasota/USA,	19
Diana Lueger,	A, 14.02.80 in Wien/A.	19
Evangeline Lilly,	CDN,	03.08.79 in Fort Saskatchewan/CDN,	19
Franziska Rubin,	D,	19.05.68 in Hannover/D,	19
Holly Peers,	GB,	30.07.87 in Manchester/GB,	19
Ines Cudna,	PL,	25.01.84 in Zielona Gora (Grünberg)/PL	19
Jennifer Ulrich,	D,	18.10.84 in Berlin/D,	19
Jessy Wellmer,	D.	Dezember 1979 in Güstrow/D,	19
Julia Engelmann,	D,	13.05.92 in Bremen/D,	19
Michelle Trachtenberg,	USA,	11.10.85 in New York/USA,	19
Nela Panghy-Lee,	D,	28.05.80 in Tettnang/D,	19
Renée O’Connor,	USA,	15.02.71 in Katy/USA,	19
Sabine Sauer,	D,	22.02.55 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	19
Sara Carbonero,	E,	03.0.84 in Corral de Almuguer/E,	19
Tialda van Slogteren,	NL, 22.05.85 in Amsterdam/NL,	19
420. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger,	D,	11.07.85 in Beja/P,	18
Anna Planken,	D,	12.05.80 in Dortmund/D,	18
Ashley Benson,	USA,	18.12.89 in Anaheim/USA,	18
Emma Stone,	USA,	06.11.88 in Scottsdale/USA,	18
Francisca Urio,	D,	06.02.81 in Meiningen/D,	18
Isild Le Bosco,	F,	22.11.82 in Paris/F,	18
Jennifer Delgado,	USA,	21.10.79 in ?,	18
Joss Stone,	USA,	11.04.87 in Dover, GB,	18
Marina Hutterer,	A	12.08.84 in Gmunden/A,	18
Marion Cotillard,	F,	30.09.75 in Paris/F,	18
Marisol Nichols,	USA,	02.11.73 in Chicago/USA,	18
Pixie Lott,	GB,	12.01.91 in Bromley/GB,	18
Sigrid Hutterer,	A,	09.04.81 in Gmunden/A,	18
433. Cornelia Wehmeyer,	D,	19.07.86 in Hildesheim/D,	17
Holly Madison,	USA,	23.12.79 in Astoria (USA)	17
Janine Kunze,	D,	20.03.74 in Köln/D,	17
Katharina Böhm,	A,	20.11.64 in Sorengo/CH,	17
La Fee (Christina Klein),	D,	09.12.90 in Stolberg/D,	17
Laura Gemser,	RI,	05.10.50 in Surabaya, RI,	17
Mareile Höppner,	D,	12.05.77 in Hamburg/D,	17
Martina Gedeck,	D,	14.09.61 in München/D,	17
Miriam Gössner,	D,	21.06.90 in Garmisch-Partenkirchen/D,	17
Reese Witherspoon,	USA,	22.03.76 in New Orleans/USA,	17
Senna Guemmour,	D,	28.12.79 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	17
444. Anne Menden,	D,	05.10.85 in Troisdorf/D,	16
Christina Stürmer,	A,	09.06.82 in Altenberg/A,	16
Flavia Reinert,	BR,	05.10.86 in Joinville/Santa Catarina, BR,	16
Isla Fisher,	GB/AUS,	03.02.76 in Maskat/OM,	16
Joey Grit Winkler,	D,	04.06.75 in Oschatz/D,	16
Julie Banderas,	USA,	25.09.73 in Farmington/USA,	16
Karolina Lodyga,	D,	13.04.84 in Gdingen (Gdynia)/PL.	16
Martina Hill,	D,	14.06.74 in Berlin/D,	16
Michelle Pfeiffer,	USA,	29.04.58 in Santa Ana/USA,	16
Motsi Mabuse,	D/ZA,	11.04.81 in Mankwe/ZA,	16
Patricia Schäfer,	D,	14.01.68 in Würzburg/D,	16
Regina Halmich,	D,	22.11.76 in Karlsruhe/D,	16
Sarah Wayne Callies,	USA,	01.06.77 in La Grange/USA,	16
Susanne Kronzucker,	D,	24.02.65 in Köln/D,	16
Traci Lords,	USA,	07.05.68 in Steubenville/USA,	16
Vanessa Petruo,	D,	23.10.79 in Berlin/D,	16
Zhang Ziyi,	PRC,	09.02.79 in Peking/PRC,	16
*461.* Ally Walker,	USA,	25.08.61 in Tullahoma/USA,	15
Anja Mittag,	D,	16.05.85 in Karl-Marx-Stadt/D,	15
Biggi Bardot,	D,	14.08.80 in Hamburg/D,	15
Carolin Kebekus,	D,	09.05.80 in Bergisch Gladbach/D,	15
Cosma Shiva Hagen,	D,	17.05.81 in Los Angeles/USA,	15
Désirée Nosbusch,	L,	14.01.65 in Esch-sur-Alzette/L,	15
Eva Green,	F,	05.07.80 in Paris/F,	15
Eva-Maria Grein,	D,	26.03.80 in Miltenberg/D,	15
Fabienne Rothe,	D,	09.12.95 in Dormagen/D,	15
Hilary Swank,	USA,	30.07.74 in Bellingham/USA,	15
Hope Solo,	USA,	30.07.81 in Richland/USA,	15
Jennifer Taylor,	USA,	19.04.72 in New Jersey/USA,	15
Jenny Frost,	GB,	22.02.78 in Prestwich/GB,	15
Katie Melua,	GB/GE,	16.09.84 in Tiflis oder Kutaissi/GE,	15
Tal Wilkenfeld,	AUS,	02.12.86 in Sydney/AUS,	15
476. Demi Moore,	USA,	11.11.62 in Roswell/USA,	14
Denise Richards,	USA,	17.02.71 in Downers Grove/USA,	14
Giulia Siegel,	D,	10.11.74 in München/D,	14
Inka Bause,	D,	21.11.68 in Leipzig/D,	14
Juliane Seyfarth,	D,	19.02.90 in Eisenach/D,	14
Katrin Müller-Hohenstein,	D,	02.08.65 in Erlangen,	14
Lena Goeßling,	D,	08.03.86 in Bielefeld/D,	14
Lilli Hollunder,	D,	05.05.86 in Leverkusen/D,	14
Melissa Satta,	I,	07.02.86 in Boston/USA,	14
Priyanka Chopra	IND,	18.07.82 in Jamshedpur/IND,	14
Theresa Scholze,	D,	11.02.80 in Schmölln/D,	14
Valeska Homburg,	D,	03.01.76 in Wolfsburg,	14
488. Alicia Silverstone,	USA,	04.10.76 in San Francisco/USA,	13
Andrea Otto,	D,	? in Rohrbach/D (?),	13
Candice Swanepoel,	RSA,	20.10.88 in Mooi River/RSA,	13
Carolin Nitra,	D,	26.02.85 in Hamburg/D,	13
Ivana Rudelic,	D,	25.01.92 in Wangen im Allgäu/D,	13
Jessica Kastrop,	D,	15.06.74 in Saarbrücken/D,	13
Johanna Setzer,	A,	29.10.79 in Wien/A,	13
Juliane Ziegler,	D,	29.09.81 in Berlin/D,	13
Kristen Bell,	USA,	18.07.80 in Detroit/USA,	13
Martina Hingis,	CH,	30.09.80 in Kosice/SK,	13
Miriam Pede,	D,	28.07.75 in Rendsburg/D,	13
Rania Zeriri,	NL,	06.01.86 in Enschede/NL,	13
Romy Schneider,	D/F/A,	23.11.38 in Wien/A, + 29.05.82,	13
Stephanie zu Guttenberg,	D,	24.11.76 in München/D,	13
Yvonne Burbach,	D,	10.03.75 in Traben-Trarbach/D,	13
*503.* Alexandra Meissnitzer,	A,	18.06.73 in Abetnau/A,	12
Alexandra Schalaudek,	D,	02.09.75 in München/D,	12
Alyson Hannigan,	USA,	24.03.74 in Washington. D.C./USA	12
Anni Wendler,	D,	04.12.85 in Schwerin/D,	12
Fernanda Motta,	BR,	01.01.81 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	12
Francine Jordi,	CH,	24.06.77 in Richinigen/CH,	12
Gwen Stefanie,	USA,	03.10.69 in Fullerton/USA,	12
Heike Greis,	D,	1964 in Saarbrücken/D,	12
Isabel Lucas,	AUS,	19.01.85 in Melborne/AUS,	12
Isabelle Huppert,	F,	16.03.53 in Paris/F,	12
Karolina Kurkova,	CZ,	28.02.84 in Dĕčin, CZ,	12
Lisa Boyle,	USA,	06.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	12
Luba Hegre Shumeyko,	UA,	08.04.82 in Kiew/UA,	12
Lyndsy Fonseca,	USA,	07.01.87 in Oakland/USA,	12
Maike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	12
Marleen Lohse,	D,	28.02.84 in Soltau/D,	12
Samantha Fox,	GB,	15.04.66 in Lomdon/GB, 12
Shana Hiatt,	USA,	17.1275 in Burlington County/USA,	12
Silvana Koch-Mehrin,	D,	17.11.70 in Wuppertal/D,	12
Sina Tkotsch,	D,	27.06.90 in Berlin/D,	12
 Sophia Busch,	USA,	08.07.82 in Pasadena/USA,	12
Stephanie Puls,	D,	1973 in Luckenwalde/D,	12
Susen Tiedtke,	D,	23.01.69 in Berlin/D,	12
Teresa Palmer,	AUS,	26.02.86 in Adelaide/AUS,	12
Uma Thurman,	USA,	29.04.70 in Boston/USA,	12
Zoe Saldana,	USA,	19.06.78 in East Hanover/USA,	12
529. AnnaLynne McCord,	USA, 16.07.87 in Atlanta/USA,	11
Anne-Sophie Briest,	D,	21.03.74 in Berlin/D,	11
Ashley Green,	USA,	21.02.87 in Jacksonville/USA,	11
Bridie Carter,	AUS,	18.12.70 in Melbourne/AUS,	11
Christina Plate,	D,	21.04.65 in Berlin,	11
Christina Ricci,	USA,	12.02.80 in Santa Monica/USA,	11
Claire Forlani,	GB,	01.07.72 in Twickenham/GB,	11
Janine Wöller,	D,	02.02.89 in Gladbeck (?)/D,	11
Karin Schubert,	D,	26.11.44 in Hamburg/D,	11
Laura Angel,	CZ,	16.10.74 in CSSR,	11
Laura Antonelli,	I,	28.11.41 in Pula/HR,	11
Lisa-Marie Viebrock,	D,	02.12.93 in Palma de Mallorca/E,	11
Marilyn Monroe,	USA,	01.06.26 in Los Angeles/USA, + 05.08.62	11
Natalya Neidhart,	CDN,	27.05.82 in Calgary/CDN,	11
Philippa Charlotte “Pippa” Middleton,	GB,	06.09.83 in Reading/GB,	11
Preity Zinta,	IND,	31.01.75 in Shimla/IND,	11
Rosanna Arquette,	USA,	10.08.59 in New York/USA,	11
Sandra Leonhard,	D, 18.10.76 in Gütersloh/D,	11
Sarah Gadon,	CDN,	04.04.87 in Toronto/CDN,	11
Shiri Appleby,	USA,	07.12.78 in Los Angeles/USA,	11
Stefanie Maria („Steffi“) Graf,	D,	14.06.69 in Mannheim/D,	11
Tanja Szewczenko,	D,	26.07.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	11
*551.* Alessandra Mastronardi,	I,	18.02.86 in Neapel/I,	10
Alexa Chung,	GB,	05.11.83 in Hampshire/GB,	10
Allison Stoke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	10
Alyson Stoner,	USA,	11.08.93 in Toledo/USA,	10
Anh Thu Doan,	D,	19.12.86 in Lörrach/D,	10
Annemarie Eilfeld,	D,	02.05.90 in Lutherstadt Wittenberg/D,	10
Birgit Gräfin von Bentzel,	D,	25.05.69 in Nürnberg/D,	10
Carmen Electra,	USA,	20.04.72 in Sharonville/USA,	10
Carol Alt,	USA. 01.12.60 in East Williston/USA,	10
Catherine Mountbatten-Windsor (geb. “Kate “ Middleton)	GB,	06.01.82 in Reading/GB,	10
Charlotte Rampling,	GB,	05.02.46 in Sturmer/GB,	10
Chiara Schoras,	D,	26.09.75 in Elmshorn/D,	10
Christina Hendricks,	USA,	03.05.75 in Knoxville/USA,	10
Demi Lovato	USA,	20.08.92 in Dallas/USA,	10
Dita von Teese,	USA,	28.09.72 in Rochester/USA,	10
Gemma Arterton,	GB,	12.01.86 in Gravesend/GB,	10
Heather Locklear,	USA,	25.09.61 in Canoga Park/USA,	10
Jennifer Beals,	USA,	19.12.63 in Chicago/USA,	10
Jennifer Walcott,	USA,	08.05.77 in Youngstown/USA,	10
Julia Roberts,	USA,	28.10.67 in Atlanta/USA,	10
Juliane Hennig,	D,	1975 in Freiberg/D,	10
Kamilla Senjo,	D,	01.11.74 in Mukatschewo/UA	10
Kim Catrell,	CDN/GB,	21.08.56 in Widnes/GB,	10
Kristin Chnenwerth,	USA,	24.07.68 in Tulsa/USA,	10
Lacey Chabert,	USA,	30.09.82 in Purvis/USA,	10
Liv Tyler,	USA,	01.07.77 in New York City/USA,	10
Loona,	NL,	16.09.74 in IJmuiden/NL,	10
Maria Kirilenko,	RUS,	25.01.87 in Moskau/RUS,	10
Marit Larsen,	N,	01.07.83 in Lørenskog/N,	10
Megyn Price,	USA,	24.03.71 in Seattle/USA,	10
Michelle von Treuberg,	D,	09.11.92 in Starnberg/D,	10
Miranda Cosgrove,	USA,	14.05.93 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Mireia Belmonte Garcia,	E,	10.11.90 in Badalona/E,	10
Neve Campbell,	CDN.	03.1073 in Guelph/CDN,	10
Nina Persson,	S,	06.06.74 in Örebro/S,	10
Olga Farmaki,	GR,	1984 in Agrinio/GR,	10
Ornella Muti,	I,	09.03.55 in Rom/I,	10
Padma Lakshmi,	IND/USA,	01.09.70 in Chennai/IND,	10
Petra Morzé,	A,	10.10.64 in Klagenfurt/A,	10
Rebecca Miro,	D/I,	27.07.83 in Berlin/D,	10
Roberta Bieling,	D,	27.02.75 in ?,	10
Sahsa Alexander,	USA,	17.05.73 in Los Angeles/USA,	10
Sarah Hyland,	USA,	24.11.90 in New York City/USA,	10
Senta Berger,	A,	13.05.41 in Wien/A,	10
Shannyn Sossamon,	USA,	03.10.78 in Honolulu/USA,	10
Susanne Kripp,	D,	17.04.66 in Oggersheim,	10
Tatjana Ohm,	D/BiH,	09.11.69 in Zenica/BiH,	10
Taylor Momsen,	USA,	16.07.93 in St. Louis/USA,	10
Verena Scheitz,	A,	14.12.71 in Wien/A,	10
Wolke Hegenbarth,	D,	06.05.80 in Meerbusch/D,	10
Zoe McLallen,	USA,	06.11.74 in La Jolla /USA,	10
*602.* Alexandra Rietz,	D,	22.06.71 in Bad Oeynhausen/D,	9
Alicia Witt,	USA,	21.08.75 in Worcester/USA,	9
Andrea Elson,	USA,	06.03.69 in New York/USA,	9
Andrea Sawatzki,	D,	23.02.63 in Kochel am See/D,	9
Antonia aus Tirol,	A,	10.03.80 in Linz/A,	9
Beverly Mitchell,	USA,	22.01.81 in Arcadia/USA,	9
Carin C. Tietze,	USA,	03.10.64 in Denver/USA,	9
Carrie-Anne Moss,	CDN,	21.08.67 in Burnaby/CDN,	9
Claire Danes,	USA,	12.04.79 in New York/USA,	9
Claudelle Deckert,	D,	25.01.76 in Düsseldorf/D,	9
Daniela Katzenberger,	D,	01.10.86 in Ludwigshafen am Rhein/D,	9
Deborah Ann Woll.	USA,	07.02.85 in Brooklyn/USA,	9
Diana Doll,	SK,	22.07.76 in Liptovský Mikuláš/SK, 9
Diana Staehly,	D,	31.10.77 in Köln,	9
Diana, Princess of Wales	GB,	01.07.61 in Sandringham/GB,	9
Erika Eleniak,	USA, 29.09.69 in Glendale/USA,	9
Hayley Williams,	USA,	27.12.88 in Meridian/USA,	9
Ina Weisse,	D,	12.06.68 in Berlin/D,	9
Indira Weis,	D,	30.09.79 in Groß-Gerua/D,	9
Inna Popenko,	RUS,	1988 in Moskau/RUS,,	9
Isabella Parkinson,	BR,	02.01.70 in Rio de Janeiro/BR,	9
Jessica Stroup,	USA,	23.10.86 in Anderson/USA,	9
Jessica Wahls,	D,	02.02.77 in Bad Nauheim/D,	9
Juliette Binoche,	F,	09.03.64 in Paris/F,	9
Karen Cliche,	CDN,	22.07.76 in Sept-Iles/CDN,	9
Katja Bienert,	D,	01.09.66 in Berlin/D,	9
Kelly Ripa,	USA,	02.10.70 in Berlin (New Jersey)/USA,	9
Kerri Green,	USA,	14.01.67 in Fort Lee/USA,	9
Kristanna Loken,	USA,	08.10.79 in Ghent/USA,	9
Lana Del Rey,	USA,	21.06.86 in New York/USA,	9
Lucy Liu,	USA,	02.12.68 in Queens/USA,	9
Mandy Bork,	D,	13.04.90 in Witten/D,	9
Melina Perez,	USA,	09.03.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	9
Mickie James,	USA,	31.08.79 in Richmond/USA,	9
Monica Cruz Sánchez,	E,	16.03.77 in Madrid,	9
Nicki Minaj,	TT,	08.12.82 in Saint James/TT,	9
Nina Eichinger,	D,	05.09.81 in München/D,	9
Pauley Perette,	USA,	27.03.69 in New Orleans/USA,	9
Renate Götschl,	A,	06.08.75 in Judenburg/A,	9
Rima Fakih,	RL/USA,	02.10.86 in Srifa/RL,	9
Rollergirl (Nicci Juice, Nicole Safft),	D,	19.11.75 in Lünen/D,	9
Rose Byrne,	AUS,	24.07.79 in Balmain/AUS,	9
Sandra Keller,	D,	10.07.73 in Königs Wusterhausen/D,	9
Sandra Speichert,	D,	22.01.71 in Basel/CH,	9
Sara Jean Underwood,	USA,	26.03.84 in Portland/USA,	9
Sienna Miller,	GB/USA,	28.12.81 in New York/USA,	9
Silvia Amaru,	D,	22.12.90 in Hamburg/D,	9
Simone Stelzer,	D,	01.01.69 in Wien/A,	9
Sonja Kirchberger,	A,	09.11.64 in Wien,	9
Sung Hi Lee,	USA,	01.04.70 in Seoul/ROK,	9
Sylvia Kristel,	NL,	28.09.52 in Utrecht/NL, 9
Tamara Sedmak,	CH,	30.06.76 in Baden/CH,	9
Toni Braxton,	USA,	07.10.67 in Severn/USA,	9
Valentina Pahde,	D,	04.10.94 in München/D,	9
Vesna Pisarovic,	HR,	09.04.78 in Brcko/BIH,	9
Victoria Herrmann	D,	*1969 in Berlin/D,	9
Yvonne Schröder,	D,	08.07.86 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	9
*659.* Amy Childs,	GB,	07.06.90 in Barking/GB,	8
Angela Karpova,	RUS,	03.08.88 in ?,	8
Annett Renneberg,	D,	16.03.78 in Rudolstadt/D,	8
Aryane Steinkopf,	BR,	14.12.87 in Vila Velha/BR,	8
Astrid van der Staaij,	GH,	?, in Takoradi/GH	8
Barbara Auer,	D,	01.02.59 in Konstanz/D,	8
Barbara Eligmann,	D,	06.11.63 in Ludwigshafen/D,	8
Britta Steffen,	D,	16.11.83 in Schwedt/D,	8
Carrie Underwood,	USA,	10.03.83 in Checotah/USA,	8
Claudia Hiersche,	D,	22.02.77 in Frankfurt (Oder)/D,	8
Gabriella de Almeida Rinne,	D/BR,	26.02.89 in Berlin/D,	8
Gina Gershon,	USA,	10.06.62 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Hanna Hilton,	USA,	31.10.84 in Brookville/USA,	8
Hannah,	A,	1980/1981? in Österreich,	8
Hillary Fisher,	USA,	05.03.85 in Charlseston/USA,	8
Isabel Soares,	D/P,	24.03.83 in Avanaca/P,	8
Jamie Lynn Sigler,	USA,	15.05.81 in New York City/USA,	8
Jule Böwe,	D,	1969 in Rostock/D,	8
Julia Stemberger,	A,	29.01.65 in Wien/A,	8
Katharina Woschek,	D,	30.05.88 in Oppeln (Opole)/PL,	8
Kathrin Buchebner,	A,	* März 1985 in ?/A,	8
Kelly Clarkson,	USA,	24.04.82 in Fort Worth/USA,	8
Kelly Packard,	USA,	29.01.75 in Glendale/USA,	8
Kristin Kreuk,	CDN,	30.12.82 in Vancouver/CDN,	8
Leah Remini,	USA,	15.06.70 in Bensonhurst/USA,	8
Lisa Hartman,	USA,	01.06.56 in Houston/USA,	8
Lucy Hale,	USA,	14.06.89 in Memphis/USA,	8
Manuela Arcuri,	I,	08.01.77 in Anagni/I,	8
Maria Ketikidou,	D,	09.06.66 in Hagen/D,	8
Marlene Dietrich,	D/USA,	27.12.01 in Schöneberg/D, + 06.05.92,	8
Michaela Kirchgasser.	A,	18.03.85 in Schwarzach im Pongau/A,	8
Michaela Koschak,	A,	1977 in Berlin,	8
Miou Miou,	F,	22.02.50 in Paris/F,	8
Mutya Buena,	GB,	21.05.85 in Kingsbury/GB,	8
Natalie Imbruglia,	AUS,	04.02.75 in Sydney,	8
Nicole Richie,	USA,	21.09.81 in Berkely/USA,	8
Olga Seryabkina,	RUS,	12.04.85 in Moskau,	8
Petra Frey,	A,	27.06.78 in Innsbruck/A,	8
Pia-Maria Wüsthoff,	D,	?,	8
Rachel McAdams,	CDN,	17.11.78 in London/CDN,	8
Raffaela Fico,	I,	29.01.88 in Cercola/I,	8
Roselyn Sanchez,	PR (USA),	02.04.73 in San Juan/PR (USA),	8
Rosie Jones,	GB,	19.07.90 in Sunbray-on-Thames/GB,	8
Sara Bareilles,	USA,	07.12.79 in Eureka/USA,	8
Sara Goller,	D,	21.05.84 in Starnberg/D,	8
Sarah Brandner,	D,	12.12.88 in München/D,	8
Sarah Jessica Parker,	USA,	15.03.65 in Nelsonville/USA,	8
Saskia Bartusiak,	D,	09.09.82 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	8
Teri Hatcher,	USA,	08.12.64 in Palo Alto/USA,	8
Ursula Strauß,	A,	25.04.74 in Melk/A,	8
Uschi Glas,	D,	02.03.44 in Landau/D,	8
Vanessa Marano,	USA,	31.10.92 in Los Angeles/USA,	8
Victoria Principal,	USA,	03.01.50 in Fukuoka/J,	8
Virna Lisi,	I,	08.09.37 in Ancona (Marken)/I,	8
*713.* Anita Ekberg,	S,	29.03.31 in Malmö/S,	7
Anja Heyde,	D,	06.08.76 in Leisnig/D,	7
Anna Fenninger,	A,	18.06.89 in Hallein/A,	7
Anna Torv,	AUS,	15.06.79 in Melbourne/AUS,	7
Bernadette Kaspar,	A,	12.02.84 in Graz/A,	7
Beth Ditto,	USA,	19.02.81 in Searcy/USA,	7
Bree Olson,	USA,	07.10.86 in Houston/USA,	7
 Caren Miosga,	D,	11.04.69 in Peine/D,	7
Caterina Murino,	I,	15.09.77 in Cagliari/I,	7
Charisma Carpenter,	USA,	23.07.70 in Las Vegas/USA,	7
Charlotte Gainsbourg,	F,	21.07.71 in London/GB,	7
Christine Theiss,	D,	22.02.80 in Greiz/D,	7
Claudia Schick,	D,	1965 in Kassel/D,	7
Daniela Soykan,	A,	30.03.81 in Wien/A,	7
Darlene Vogel,	USA,	25.10.62 in Modesto/USA,	7
Elle Macpherson,	AUS,	29.03.63 in Killara/AUS,	7
Eva Imhof,	D,	1978 in Darmstadt/D,	7
Gina Lisa Lohfink,	D,	23.09.86 in Seligenstadt/D,	7
Gundula Gause,	D,	30.04.65 in Berlin/D,	7
Hannah Graf,	S,	31.08.78 in Göteborg/S,	7
Iris Mareike Steen,	D,	06.11.91 in Hamburg/D,	7
Jana Bach,	D,	10.04.79 in Eisleben/D,	7
Jana Julie Kilka,	D,	16.05.87 in München/D,	7
Janina Flieger,	D,	22.08.82 in Potsdam/D,	7
Jessica Lowndes,	CDN,	08.11.88 in Vancouver/CDN,	7
Jessica Schwarz,	D,	05.05.77 in Michelstadt/D,	7
Joy Lee Juana Abiola	D,	29.06.91 in Berlin/D,	7
Julia Schober,	D,	22.07.81 in München/D,	7
Karin Niemeyer,	D,	1972 in St. Louis/USA,	7
Karoline Schuch,	D,	19.10.81 in Jena/D,	7
Kathryn Morris,	USA,	28.01.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	7
Keri Hilson,	USA,	05.12.82 in Atlanta/USA,	7
Lauren Konrad,	USA,	01.02.86 in Laguna Beach/USA,	7
Lena Katina,	RUS,	04.10.84 in Moskau/RUS,	7
Lily Allen	GB,	02.05.85 in Hammersmith/GB,	7
Lindze Lethermann,	USA,	02.11.88 in Fresno/USA,	7
Lisa Edelstein,	USA,	21.05.67 in Boston/USA,	7
Ludivine Sagnier,	F,	03.07.79 in La Celle-Saint-Cloud/F,	7
Maira Rothe,	D,	07.09.?, in Berlin (?),	7
Marie Bäumer,	D,	07.05.69 in Düsseldorf/D,	7
Mary Elizabeth Winstead,	USA,	28.11.84 in Rocky Mount/USA,	7
Mette Marit von Norwegen,	N,	19.08.73 in kristiansand/N,	7
Mia Aegerter,	CH,	09.10.76 in Freiburg im Üechtland/CH,	7
Monica Ivancan,	D,	02.07.77 in Stuttgart,	7
Nadeshda Brennicke,	D,	21.04.73 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	7
Natacha Peyre,	S,	26.03.85 in Ibiza/E,	7
Nina Schmieder,	D,	08.04.85 in München/D,	7
Rachael Leigh Cook,	USA,	04.10.79 in Minneapolis/USA,	7
Rachel Stevens,	GB,	09.04.78 in London/GB,	7
Rachel Weisz,	GB,	07.03.79 in London,	7
Rhea Harder,	D,	27.02.76 in Berlin/D,	7
Róisin Murphy,	IRL,	05.07.73 in Arklow/IRL,	7
Rommy Arndt,	D,	1966 in Kändler/D,	7
Rosamund Pike,	GB,	27.01.79 in Lomdon/GB,	7
Rosario Dawson,	USA,	09.05.79 in New York City/USA,	7
Sandra Maria Meier,	D	26.04.76 in Tübingen/D,	7
Sarah Chalke,	D,	17.08.76 in Ottawa/CDN,	7
Simone Laudehr,	D,	12.07.86 in Regensburg/Dm	7
Sina Valeska Jung,	D,	17.06.79 in Bad Nauheim/D,	7
Sofia Helin,	S,	25.04.72 in Hovsta (Örebro)/S,	7
Sofia Milos,	GR/I,	27.09.60 in Zürich/CH,	7
SoShy (Deborah Epstein),	F/USA,	14.09.82 in Paris/F,	7
Tricia Helfer,	CDN,	11.04.74 in Donalda/CDN,	7
Virgina Madsen,	USA,	11.09.61 in Chicgo/USA,	7
*777.* Aaliyah,	USA,	16.01.70 in Brooklyn/USA, + 25.08.01	6
Aishwarya Rai,	IND,	01.11.1973 in Mangalore/IND,	6
Alena Seredova,	CZ,	21.03.78 in Prag/CZ,	6
Alina Süggeler,	D,	06.05.86 in ?,	6
Anja Nejarri,	D,	12.04.75 in Köln/D,	6
Anke Engelke,	D,	21.12.65 in Montreal/CDN,	6
Anna Kendrick,	USA,	09.08.85 in Portland/USA,	6
Audrey Hepburn,	GB/NL.	04.05.29 in Ixelles/Elsene/B,	6
Aylin Tezel,	D/TR,	1983 in Bünde/D,	6
Belinda Carlisle,	USA,	17.08.58 in Hollywood/USA,	6
 Camilla Belle,	USA,	02.10.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	6
Diana Rigg,	GB,	20.07.38 in Doncaster/GB,	6
Diana Vickers,	GB,	30.07.91 in Blackburn/GB,	6
Emmanuelle Béart,	F,	14.08.63 in Gassin/F,	6
Eva Longoria,	USA,	15.03.75 in Corpus Christi/USA,	6
Evelyn Lin,	CHN,	17.08.87 in Hunan/CHN,	6
Heather Nova,	BM/GB,	06.07.67 in Bermuda/BM/GB,	6
Helen Slater,	USA,	15.12.63 in Bethpage/USA,	6
Hollie Mary Combs,	USA,	03.12.73 in San Diego/USA,	6
Isabelle Carré,	F,	28.05.71 in Paris/F,	6
Isha Sesay,	GB,	06.01.76 in London/GB,	6
Jessica Hart,	AUS,	26.03.86 in Sydney/AUS,	6
Julia Jentsch,	D,	20.02.78 in Berlin/D,	6
Julianne Hough,	USA,	20.07.88 in Salt Lake City/USA,	6
Julianne Moore,	USA,	03.12.60 in Fayetteville/USA,	6
Kate Abdo,	GB,	08.09.81 in Manchester/GB,	6
Katharina Wörndl,	A,	21.07.83 in ),	6
Kathleen Robertson,	CDN,	08.07.73 in Hamilton/CDN,	6
Kelly Hu,	USA,	13.02.68 in Honolulu/USA,	6
Kerstin Landsmann,	D,	21.05.77 in Düsseldorf/D,	6
Kim Sarah Brandts,	D,	21.05.83 in Itzehoe/D,	6
Kirsten Rademacher,	D,	1973 in Bielefeld/D,	6
Kristina Schröder,	D,	03.08.77 in Wiesbaden/D,	6
Laura Wilde,	D,	04.01.89 in ?,	6
Lucy Diakowska,	D/BG,	02.04.76 in Plewen/BG,	6
Madeleine Stowe,	USA,	18.08.58 in Eagle Rock/USA,	6
Madeleine Wehle,	D,	06.01.68 in Caouth/D,	6
Marion Raven,	N,	25.05.84 in Lørenskog/N,	6
Michelle Marsh,	GB,	30.09.82 in Royton/GB,	6
Michelle Monaghan,	USA,	23.03.76 in Winthrop/USA,	6
Nadine Vinzens,	CH,	05.09.83 in Chur/CH,	6
Natasha Poly,	RUS,	12.07.85 in Perm/RUS,	6
Petra Schmidt-Schaller,	D,	28.08.80 in Magdeburg,	6
Pia Ampaw,	D,	05.01.76 in Unna/D,	6
Rebecca Mosselmann,	D,	18.04.81 in Ludwigsburg/D,	6
Renee Olstead,	USA,	18.06.89 in Houston/USA,	6
Sarah Ulrich,	D,	13.11.88 in Friedberg/D,	6
Tanja Bauer,	A,	22.04.69 in Wien,	6
Tia Carrere,	USA,	02.01.67 in Kalihi/USA,	6
Viktoria Metzker,	H,	30.05.87 in Budapest,	6
Virgine Ledoyen,	F,	15.11.76 in Paris/F,	6
Yvonne Ransbach,	D,	26.02.75 in Kassel,/D,	6
*829.* Allison Stokke,	USA,	22.03.89 in Newport Beach/USA,	5
Ana Placensia,	D,	19.08.74 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	5
Angelica Bella,	I,	15.02.68 in Tisalok/H,	5
Angie Herzog,	D,	11.09.75 in Heidelberg,	5
Annika Wichmann,	D,	01.11.81 in Hildesheim,	5
Ariadne Artiles,	E,	18.01.82 in Las Palmas de Gran Canaria/E,	5
Autumn Reeser,	USA,	21.09.80 in La Jolla/USA,	5
Bianca Gascoingne,	GB,	28.10.86 in ?,	5
Birgit Klaus,	D,	17.11.64 in Baden-Baden/D,	5
Birgit Würz,	D,	18.01.67 in Bad Homburg v. d. Höhe/D,	5
Brooke Vincent,	GB,	04.06.92 in Bury/GB,	5
Carolin Ruppert,	D,	11.09.83 in Kelkheim/D,	5
Cate Blanchett,	AUS,	14.05.69 in Melbourne/AUS,	5
Christiane Paul,	D,	08.03.74 in Berlin/D,	5
Daniela Schreiber,	D,	26.06.89 in Dessau/D,	5
Doris Golpashin,	A,	17.08.80 in Grieskirchen/A,	5
Doro Pesch,	D,	03.06.64 in Düsseldorf,	5
Eleonora Dziekiewicz,	PL,	15.10.78 in Danzig/PL,	5
Emma Roberts,	USA,	10.02.91 in Rhinebeck/USA,	5
Erika Christensen,	USA,	19.08.82 in Seattle/USA,	5
Eva Grünbauer,	D,	20.02.68 in Memmingen/D,	5
Haifa Wehbe,	RL,	10.03.67 in Beirut/RL,	5
Helen Hunt,	USA,	15.06.63 in Los Angeles/USA,	5
Hila Bronstein, D/IL,	26.07.83 in Tel Aviv/IL,	5
Jami Gertz,	USA,	28.10.65 in Chicago/USA,	5
Jana Thiel,	D,	?,	5
Jennifer O’Dell,	USA,	27.11.74 in Ridgecrest/USA,	5
Julia Koschitz,	A,	16.12.74 in Brüssel/B,	5
Karin Thaler,	D,	12.06.65 in Deggendorf/D,	5
Katharina Bellowitsch,	A,	13.06.74 in Graz/A,	5
Katrin Mair,	A,	20.11.88 in Aschach an der Steyr/A(?),	5
Leonor Varela,	RCH,	29.12.72 in Cantiago de Chile/RCH,	5
Maren Gilzer,	D,	04.02.60 in Berlin/D,	5
Maria Mazza,	USA,	23.06.78 in Weehawken/USA,	5
Marta Gut,	PL,	30.04.83 in Chelmno/PL,	5
Martina Sirtis,	USA,	29.03.55 in London/GB,	5
Meagan Good,	USA,	08.08.81 in Panorama City/USA,	5
Melanie Winiger,	CH,	22.01.79 in Zürich/CH,	5
Meredith Michaels-Beerbaum,	D,	26.12.69 in Los Angeles/D,	5
Meryl Streep,	USA,	22.06.49 in Summit/USA,	5
Nicole Alexander,	USA,	12.07.83 in Detroit/USA,	5
Nicole Burns Hansen,	CH,	23.11.73 in Bern/CH,	5
Nicole Eggert,	USA,	13.01.72 in Glendale/USA,	5
Nicole Mieth,	D,	23.07.90 in Calw/D,	5
Nina Heinemann,	CH (?),	16.04.80 in (?),	5
Nina Hoss,	D,	07.07.75 in Stuttgart/D,	5
Patricia Küll,	D,	? in München/D,	5
Paula Trickey,	USA,	27.03.66 in Amarillo/USA,	5
Pink (Alecia Beth Moore),	USA,	08.09.79 in Doylestown/USA,	5
Rocio Guiarda Diaz,	RA,	27.06.84 in Buenos Aires,	5
Rosanna Rocci,	I,	28.10.68 in Solothurn/CH,	5
Sandra Menges,	D,	18.05.62 in Saarbrücken/D,	5
Sara Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Sara Ramirez,	MEX,	31.08.75 in Mazatlan/MEX,	5
Sarah Alexander,	GB,	03.01.71 in Londin/GB,	5
Sarah Wild,	D,	20.01.83 in Karlsruhe,	5
Shenea Grimes,	CDN,	24.01.89 in Toronto/CDN,	5
Silvia Laubenbacher,	D,	18.10.65 in Augsburg/D,	5
Sontje Peplow,	D,	01.04.81 in Solingen/D,	5
Sora Aoi,	J,	11.11.83 in Tokio/J,	5
Sylvia Leifheit,	D,	03.12.75 in Friedrichroda,	5
Tegan Quin,	CDN,	19.09.80 in Calgary/CDN,	5
Ursula James,	D/USA,	04.05.91 in Lafayette/USA,	5
Ute Freudenberg,	D,	12.01.56 un Weimar/D,	5
Valeria Mazza,	RA,	17.02.72 in Rosario/RA,	5
Vanessa Carlton,	USA,	16.08.80 in Milford/USA,	5
Veronica Ferres,	D,	10.06.65 in Solingen/D,	5
Victoria Beckham,	GB,	17.04.74 in Goff’s Oak/GB,	5
Whitney Houston,	USA,	09.08.63 in Newark/USA,	5
Zhang Jingchu,	PRC,	02.02.80 in Fujian/PRC,	5
899. Adriana Zartl,	A,	14.09.75 in Lugano/CH,	4
Andrea Cleven,	D,	15.03.78 in Northeim/D,	4
Andrea Lamar,	D,	14.02.68 in ?,	4
Angie Harmon,	USA,	10.08.72 in Highland Park/USA,	4
Anica Dobra,	SRB,	03.06.63 in Belgrad/SRB,	4
Annica Hansen,	D,	16.10.82 in Duisburg/D,	4
Ann-Kathrin Kramer,	D,	04.04.66 in Wuppertal/D,	4
April Scott,	USA,	29.01.79 i Campbell/USA,	4
Ashlee Simpson-Wentz,	USA,	03.10.84 in Waco/USA,	4
Ashley Judd,	USA,	19.04.68 in Granada Hills/USA,	4
Barbara Stöckl,	A,	02.04.63 in Wien/A,	4
Brittany Snow,	USA,	09.03.86 in Tampa/USA,	4
Carolina Ardohain,	RA,	17.01.78 in La Pampa/RA,	4
Cassie Scerbo,	USA,	30.03.90 in Long Island/USA,	4
Charlotte Wessels,	NL,	13.05.87 in Zwolle/NL,	4
Cornelia Niedrig,	D,	13.04.64 in Datteln/D,	4
Daniela Schick,	D,	1975 in Mainz/D,	4
Dianna Agron,	USA,	30.04.86 in Savannah/USA,	4
Ella Endlich,	D,	18.06.84 in Weimar/D,	4
Ewa Sonnet,	PL,	08.03.85 in Rybnik (Schlesien)/PL	4
Grace Kelly,	MC/USA,	12.11.29 in Philadelphia/USA, + 14.09.82	4
Gudrun Landgrebe,	D,	20.06.50 in Göttingen,	4
Hannah Bohnekamp,	D,	23.01.92 in Düsseldorf/D,	4
Hannelore Elsner,	D,	26.07.42 in Burghausen/D,	4
Heather Thomas,	USA,	06.09.57 in Greenwich/USA,	4
Isabel Varell,	D,	31.07.61 in Kempen/D,	4
Jennifer Garner,	USA,	17.04.72 in Houston/USA,	4
Jennifer Henschel,	D,	22.09.86 in Riesa/D,	4
Jeri Ryan,	USA,	22.02.68 in München/D,	4
Julia Wilke,	D,	?, 4
Kate Ryan,	B,	22.7.80 in Tessenderlo/B,	4
Katharina Wackernagel,	D,	15.10.78 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	4
Katrin Wrobel,	D,	13.09.77 in Berlin/D,	4
Kristin Cavallari,	USA,	05.01.87 in Denver/USA,	4
Kristina Sterz,	D,	* Juli 1974 in Lübeck/D,	4
Laure Manaudou,	F,	09.10.86 in Villeurbanne/F,	4
Lin Peng,	RC,	25.10.86 in Yantai/RC,	4
Lina van de Mars,	D,	13.09.79 in München/D,	4
Linda de Mol,	NL,	08.07.64 in Hilversum/NL,	4
Mandy Moore,	USA,	10.04.84 in Nashua/USA,	4
Marlies Schild,	A,	31.05.81 in Admont/A,	4
Nastassja Kinski,	D,	24.01.61 in Berlin/D,	4
Nicole Beutler,	A,	06.06.69 in Wien/A,	4
Nicolette Krebitz,	D,	02.09.72 in Berlin/D,	4
Odette Annable,	USA,	10.03.85 in Los Angeles/USA,	4
Olivia Newton-John,	GB/AUS,	26.09.48 in Cambridge/GB,	4
Palina Rojinski	D,	21.04.85 in Leningrad/RUS,	4
Paloma Würth,	CH,	23.08.79 in St. Gallen/CH,	4
Pamela David,	RA,	06.10.78 in Cordoba/RA,	4
Patricia Heaton,	USA,	04.03.58 in Bay Village/USA,	4
Paula Patton,	USA,	05.12.75 in los Angeles/USA,	4
Rachel von Hoogen,	NL,	27.11.83 in Eindhoven/NL,	4
Rachida Dati,	F,	27.11.65 in Saint-Rémy/F,	4
Shannon Elizabeth,	USA,	07.09.73 in Houston/USA,	4
Sonja Gerhardt,	D,	02.04.89 in Berlin/D,	4
Stephanie Meißner,	D,	24.09.80 in Spremberg/D,	4
Susi Brandt,	D,	09.10.75 in Magdeburg/D,	4
Sybille Rauch,	D,	14.06.60 in München/D,	4
Taryn Terell,	USA,	28.12.85 in New Orleans/USA,	4
Tatyana Ali,	USA,	24.01.79 in Brooklyn/USA,	4
Vanessa Hessler,	I,	21.01.88 in Rom/I,	4
Yasmine Bleeth,	USA,	14.06.68 in New York City/USA,	4
Yvonne de Bark,	D,	08.08.72 in München/D,	4
*962.* Alexandra Stan,	R,	10.06.89 in Constanta/R,	3
Ana Claudia Talancon,	MEX,	01.05.80 in Cancun/MEX,	3
Ana Marija Sokolovic,	D,	17.01.74 in Stuttgart/D,	3
AnNa R. (Andrea Nathalie Neuenhofen),	D,	25.12.69 in Berlin/D,	3
Anna Tatangelo,	I,	09.02.87 in Sora/I,	3
Annette Betz,	D,	? in München/D,	3
Barbara Paulus,	A,	01.09.70 in Wien/A,	3
Belen Rodriguez,	RA,	20.09.84 in Buenos Aires/RA,	3
Brooke Shields,	USA,	31.05.65 in New York City/USA,	3
Capucine,	F,	06.01.28 in St.-Raphael/F, +17.03.90,	3
Carice van Houten,	NL,	05.09.76 in Leiderdorp/NL.	3
Carla Bruni Sarkozy,	F/I,	23.12.67 in Turin/I,	3
Cassie Ventura,	USA,	26.08.86 in New London/USA,	3
Christiane Stein,	D,	29.11.72 in Köln/D,	3
Christina Beyerhaus,	D,	*1976 in ?,	3
Christina Döring,	D,	10.01.71 in Hermannsburg/D,	3
Courtney Stodden,	USA,	29.08.94 in Las Vegas/USA,	3
Edda Leesch,	D,	24.11.62 in Aachen/D,	3
Emina Jahovic,	SRB,	15.01.82 in Novi Pazar/SRB,	3
Erika Marozsán,	H,	03.08.72 in Újfehértó/H,	3
Erin Heatherton,	USA,	04.03.89 in Skokie/USA,	3
Gabrielle Union,	USA,	29.10.72 in Omaha/USA,	3
Gina Bellmann,	GB,	10.07.66 in Neuseeland,	3
Heike Trinker,	D,	17.06.61 in Hagen/D,	3
Ilka Eßmüller,	D,	01.10.64 in Stolzenau/D,	3
Izabel Goulart,	BR,	23.10.84 São Carlos/BR,	3
Jennifer Weist,	D,	03.12.86 in Zinnowitz/D,	3
Jule Ronstedt,	D,	21.04.71 in München/D,	3
Julia Ann,	USA,	08.10.69 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Karina Sarkissova,	RUS/A,	26.09.83 in Moskau/RUS,	3
Karine Ferri,	F,	25.04.82 in Suresnes/F,	3
Kate Bosworth,	USA,	02.01.83 in Los Angeles,	3
Katharina Küpper,	D,	10.06.85 in Kassel,	3
Kendra Wilkinson,	USA,	12.07.85 in San Diego/USA,	3
Kourtney Kardashian,	USA,	18.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Lauren Graham,	USA,	16.03.67 in Honolulu/USA,	3
Luisa Hartema,	D,	26.12.94 in Leer/D,	3
Madeleine von Schweden,	S,	10.06.82 in Ekerö/S,	3
Marie Serneholt,	S,	11.07.83 in Stockholm/S,	3
Mariska Hargitay,	USA,	23.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
 Marjan Shaki,	D,	07.10.80 in Hamburg/D,	3
Meike Billitis,	D,	01.01.80 in Mühlacker/D,	3
Mia Kirshner,	CDN,	25.01.75 in Toronto/CDN,	3
Michelle Rodrigues,	USA,	12.07.78 in San Antonio/USA,	3
Miriam Wimmer,	D,	04.07.83 in München/D,	3
Nell McAndrew	GB,	06.11.73 in Belle Isle/GB,	3
Nina Proll,	A,	12.01.74 in Wien/A,	3
Patricia Arquette,	USA,	08.04.68 in Chicago/USA,	3
Pauline Nordin,	S,	23.07.82 in Ystad/S,	3
Sabine Kaack,	D,	20.02.59 in Nortorf/D,	3
Sandra Naujoks,	D,	11.07.88 in Dessau/D,	3
Sandra Rieß,	D,	03.03.86 in Nürnberg/D,	3
Sania Mirza,	IND,	15.11.86 in Bombay/IND,	3
Sharon Stone,	USA,	10.03.58 in Meadville/USA,	3
Stefanie Bock,	D,	14.08.88 in Arnstadt/D,	3
Stephanie Jacobsen,	AUS,	22.06.80 in Hongkong/GB,	3
Stephanie Pratt,	USA,	11.04.86 in Los Angeles/USA,	3
Sunny Leone,	CDN/IND,	13.05.81 in Sarnia/CDN,	3
Susanne Langhans,	D,	12.01.76 in Dresden/D,	3
Suzanne von Borsody.	D,	23.09.57 in München/D,	3
Sydney Rome,	USA,	17.03.51 in Akron/USA,	3
Tamara Alves,	RA,	23.03.83 in Sao Pablo/BR,	3
Tyra Misoux,	D,	03.01.83 in Steinfurt/D,	3
Ursula Karven,	D,	17.09.64 in Ulm/D,	3
Vicky Leandros,	D/GR,	23.08.52 in Palekastritsa/GR,	3
Yasmina Filali,	D,	03.09.75 in Paris/F,	3
*1028.* Agnetha Fältskog,	S,	05.04.50 in Jönköping/S,	2
Alexandra Valencia,	D,	*1985 in ?,	2
Alice Dwyer,	D,	1988 in Berlin/D,	2
Alison Brie,	USA,	29.12.82 in Pasadena/USA,	2
Andrea Krätzig,	D, 01.06.48 in Offenbach am Main/D,	2
Anne Gesthuysen,	D,	02.10.69 in Geldern/D,	2
Anne Ross,	D,	17.03.85 in Dersum/D,	2
Annina Ucatis,	D,	22.12.78 in Bremerhaven/D,	2
Ashley Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Bahar Soomekh,	USA,	30.03.75 in Teheran/IR,	2
Barbara Lanz,	A,	31.07.83 in Wels/A,	2
Barbara Schett,	A,	10.03.76 in Innsbruck/A,	2
Bettina Wulff,	D,	25.10.73 in Hannover/D,	2
Blandine Bury,	F,	13.04.80 in ?,	2
Bridget Fonda,	USA,	27.01.64 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Britta Sander,	D,	11.07.70 in Berlin/D,	2
Brooklyn Decker,	USA,	12.04.87 in Kettering/USA,	2
Carmen Nebel,	D,	24.07.56 in Grimma/D,	2
Catrinel Menghia,	R,	01.10.85 in Iasi/R,	2
Chanel Iman,	USA,	30.11.89 in Atlanta/USA,	2
Charlotte Church,	GB,	21.02.86 in Llandaff/GB,	2
Charlotte Roche,	D/GB,	18.03.78 in High Wycombe/GB,	2
Christina Lugner,	A,	02.06.65 in Wien/A,	2
Claudia Pechstein,	D,	22.02.72 in Berlin/D,	2
Coco Nicole Austin,	USA,	17.03.79 in Palos Verdes/USA,	2
Daniela Ruah,	P/USA,	02.12.83 in Boston/USA,	2
Diana Sorbello,	D,	27.06.79 in Bocholt/D,	2
Diora Baird,	USA,	06.04.84 in Miami/USA,	2
Doda,	PL,	05.02.84 in Ciechanow/PL,	2
Elena Uhlig,	D,	31.07.75 in Düsseldorf/D,	2
Elisabetta Canalis,	I,	12.09.78 in Sassari/I,	2
Erica Cerra,	CDN,	31.10.79 in Vancouver/CDN,	2
Fanny Rinne,	D,	15.04.80 in Mannheim/D,	2
Gillian Andersen,	USA,	09.08.68 in Chicago/USA,	2
Hannah Herzsprung,	D,	07.09.81 in Hamburg	2
Ina Müller,	D,	25.07.65 in Köhlen/D,	2
Inge Steiner (geb. Posmyk),	D,	18.04.70 in Biberach an der Riß/D,	2
Jill Hennessy,	CDN,	25.11.68 in Edmonton/CDN,	2
Jordan Carver,	D,	30.01.86 in Trier/D,	2
Kate Hudson,	USA, 19.04.79 in Los Angeles/USA,	2
Kelly Lynch,	USA,	31.01.59 in Golden Valley/USA,	2
Kristina Bach,	D,	07.04.62 in Mettmann/D,	2
Lea Seydoux,	F,	01.07.85 in Paris/F,	2
Madonna,	USA,	16.08.58 in Bay City/USA,	2
Mary-Kate Olsen,	USA,	13.06.86 in Sherman Oaks/USA,	2
Melanie Griffith,	USA,	09.08.57 in New York/USA,	2
Mélanie Laurent,	F,	21.2.83 in Paris/F,	2
Michaela May,	D,	18.03.52 in München/D,	2
Michelle Keegan,	GB,	03.06.87 in Stockport/USA,	2
Michelle Obama,	USA,	17.01.64 in Chicago/USA,	2
Nadja Bjorlin,	USA,	02.08.80 in Newport/USA,	2
Olivia Pascal,	D,	26.05.57 in München/D,	2
Radost Bokel,	D,	04.06.75 in Bad Langensalza/D,	2
Raquel Welsh,	USA,	05.09.40 in Chicago/USA,	2
Rosemary Church,	GB,	10.11.62 in Belfast/GB,	2
Sara Akeera,	CDN,	1973 in Ontario/CDN,	2
Sarah Jones,	USA,	17.07.83 in Winter Springs/USA,	2
Sarah Wiener,	A,	27.08.62 in Halle (Westf.)/D,	2
Sissi Fahrenschon,	D,	02.05.88 in Rosenheim/D (?),	2
Tyra Banks,	USA,	04.12.73 in Inglewood/USA,	2
Valentina Zelyaeva,	RUS,	11.10.82 in Moskau/RUS,	2
Valeria Golino,	I,	22.10.66 in Neapel/I,	2
1090. Adrianne Curry,	USA,	06.08.82 in Joliet/USA,	1
Alexandra Tydings,	USA,	15.12.72 in Washington D. C./USA,	1
Anastassia Abasova,	D,	1991in Lettland,	1
Andrea Kempter,	D,	22.03.68 in Hamburg/D,	1
Andrea Kielmann,	D,	01.01.70(?) in ?, 1
Angela Merkel,	D,	17.07.54 in Hamburg/D,	1
Annemarie Wendel,	D,	*26.12.14 in Trostberg, +03.09.06 in München	1
Anni Friesinger,	D,	11.01.77 in Bad Reichenhall, D,	1
Annie Wersching,	USA,	28.03.77 in St. Louis/USA,	1
Arielle Kebbel,	USA,	19.02.85 in Winter Park/USA,	1
Bahar Kizil,	D,	05.10.88 in Freiburg im Breisgau/D,	1
Bettie Page,	USA,	22.04.23 in Nashville/USA,	1
Birgit Königstorfer,	A,	11.04.86 in Deutschland,	1
Brittany Murphy,	USA,	10.11.77 in Atlanta/USA,	1
Chiara Pisati,	A,	13.08.95 in Wien/A,	1
Ciara,	USA,	25.10.85 in Austin/USA,	1
Clémence Poésy,	F,	30.11.82 in L'Haÿ-les-Roses/F,	1
Danielle Harris,	USA,	01.06.77 in Queens/USA,	1
Dolly Buster,	CZ/D,	23.10.69 in Prag/CZ,	1
Doreen Jacobi,	D,	28.02.74 in Potsdam/D,	1
Doris Russo,	A,	17.10.85 in Deutschlandsberg/A,	1
Dorothea Schenk,	D,	25.09.71 in Berlin/D,	1
Eliza Bennett,	GB,	17.03.92 in Reading/GB,	1
Ellen Muth,	USA,	06.03.81 in Milford/USA,	1
Emilia Clarke,	GB	01.04.87 in London/GB,	1
Eva Amurri,	USA,	15.03.85 in New York City/USA,	1
Eva Briegel,	D,	03.12.78 in Leonberg/D,	1
Eva Hassmann,	D,	29.12.72 in Herford/D,	1
Fiona Swarovski,	CH/I/A,	21.01.65 in Basel/CH,	1
Florence and the Machine,	GB,	28.08.86 in London/GB,	1
Fran Drescher,	UDA,	20.09.57 in Flushing/USA,	1
Gabriella Climi,	AUS,	10.10.91 in Dandenong/AUS,	1
Gesine Cukrowski,	D,	23.10.68 in Berlin/D,	1
Hannah Spearritt,	GB,	01.04.81 in Gorleston-on-Sea/GB	1
Heike Maurer,	D,	1958 in ?,	1
Hélène Grimaud,	F,	07.11.69 in Aix-en-Provence/F,	1
Hudson Leick,	USA,	09.05.69 in Cincinnati/USA,	1
India Summer,	USA,	26.04.76 in Des Moines/USA,	1
Isabell Horn,	D,	31.12.83 in Bielefeld/D.	1
Jamie Lynn Spears,	USA,	04.04.91 in McComb/USA,	1
Jana Hora,	D,	08.12.67 in Prag/CZ,	1
Jane Birkin,	GB,	14.12.46 in London/GB,	1
Jenna Jameson,	USA.	09.04.74 in Las Vegas/USA,	1
Jennie Garth,	USA,	03.04.72 in Urbana/USA,	1
Jennifer Paige,	USA,	03.09.73 in Marietta/USA,	1
Jennifer Stano,	USA, 14.05.84 in Westchester/USA,	1
Julia Biedermann,	D,	15.03.67 in Berlin/D,	1
Julia Stinshoff,	D, 27.12.74 in Bonn/D,	1
Kate Moss,	GB,	16.01.74 in Croydon/GB,	1
Kerstin Linnartz,	D,	04.08.76 in Eschweiler/D,	1
Kristina Sprenger,	A,	26.07.76 in Innsbruck/A,	1
Laura di Salvo,	D,	26.01.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Lea Thompson,	USA,	31.05.61 in Rochester/USA,	1
Lesli Bibb,	USA,	17.11.74 in Bismarck/USA,	1
Lilian Klebow,	D,	31.10.79 in München/D,	1
Lina Tiedtke,	D,	17.11.83 in Köln/D,	1
Lindy Booth,	CDN,	02.04.79 in Oakville/CDN,	1
Luise Bähr,	D,	23.06.79 in Frankfurt am Main,	1
Maja Maneiro,	D,	16.03.82 in Hamburg/D,	1
Marcia Cross,	USA,	25.03.62 in Marlborough/USA,	1
Melanie Miric,	D,	11.12.90 in Radolfzell/D,	1
Melinda Clarke,	USA,	24.04.69 in Dana Point/USA,	1
Melissa Auf der Maur	CDN,	17.03.72 in Montreal/CDN,	1
Monita Rajpal,	CDN,	19.02.74 in Hong Kong/GB (PRC),	1
Mya,	USA,	10.10.78 in Wasington D.C./USA,	1
Myo Ling,	GB,	03.06.83 in Hongkong/GB,	1
Natascha Berg,	D,	02.05.80 in Mannheim/D,	1
Natasha Henstridge,	CDN,	15.08.74 in Springdale/CDN,	1
Nina Kunzendorf,	D,	10.11.71 in Mannheim/D,	1
Rita Hayworth,	USA,	17.10.18 in New York/USA, + 14.05.87,	1
Sandra Nasic,	D,	25.05.76 in Göttingen/D,	1
Sara Sampaio,	P,	21.07.91 in Porto/P,	1
Sasha Grey,	USA,	14.03.88 in Sacramento/USA,	1
Selma Blair,	USA,	23.06.72 in Southfield/USA,	1
Stefanie Heinzmann,	CH,	10.03.89 in Visp-Eyholz/CH, 1
Sylta Fee Wegmann,	D,	07.03.87 in Berlin/D,	1
Terry Farrell,	USA,	19.11.1963 in Cedar Rapids	1
Valeria Bruni Tedeschi,	I,	16.11.64 in Turin/I,	1
Valerie Niehaus,	D,	11.01.74 in Emsdetten/D,	1
Vanessa Marcil,	USA,	15.10.68 in Indio/USA, 1
Verena Mundhenke,	D,	09.04.78 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	1
Verena Sailer,	D,	16.10.85 in Illertissen/D,	1
Vivian Schmitt	D,	31.03.78 in Bromberg (Bydgoszcz)/PL,	1



*TOP 10 International:*
1. Kate Beckinsale,	GB,	26.07.73 in London/GB,	1123
2. Christina Aguilera, USA,	18. 12.80 in Staten Island/USA, 1057
3. Deborah Shelton,	USA,	21.11.48 in Norfolk/USA,	729
4. Tiffani Amber-Thiessen, USA, 23.01.74 in Long Beach/USA, 550
5. Katy Perry,	USA,	25.10.84 in Santa Barbara/USA	539
6. Michelle Hunziker,	CH,	24.01.77 in Sorengo/CH,	531
Anna Kurnikowa,	RUS,	07.06.81 in Moskau/RUS,	530
8. Jessica Alba,	USA,	28.04.81 in Pomona/USA,	530
9. Alyssa Milano,	USA, 19.12.72 in Brooklyn/USA, 425
10. Sophie Marceau	F,	17.11.66 in Paris/F,	422

*TOP 10 Germany:*
1. Kader Loth, D,	05.01.73 in Berlin/D, 1083
2. Lena Gercke,	D,	29.02.88 in Marburg/D,	1007
3. Annika Kipp,	D,	12.03.79 in München/D,	826
4. Collien Ulmen-Fernandes,	D,	26.09.81 in Hamburg/D,	688
5. Marlene Lufen, , D,	18.12.70 in Berlin/D,	614
6. Jeanette Biedermann	D,	22.02.81 in Berlin/D,	591
7. Sonya Kraus,	D,	22.06.73 in Frankfurt am Main/D,	583
8. Ramona Drews,	D,	1973 in Dülmen/D,	507
9. Lena Meyer-Landrut D,	23.05.91 in Hannover/D,	393
10. Bea Peters,	D	29.01.82 in Achern/D,	359

Gruß Walt


----------



## Walt (26 Sep. 2012)

So irgendwann musste das ja mal passieren, dass ich das Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking in den falschenThread poste. 

Jetzt wisst Ihr, was alles passieren kann, wenn ein User die 50 überschritten hat. Was heißt das für mich? Die Arbeit nochmal machen. Wie gut, dass ich es abgespeichert habe.

Sorry Leute!

Gruß
Walter


----------



## Walt (27 Sep. 2012)

Es freut mich sehr, dass in den letzten Tagen so viele Leute hier ihre Stimme abgegeben haben. Ich bitte jeden, der hier noch nicht gevotet hat, einfach mitzumachen! Ist doch keine große Mühe.

Danke!

Gruß
Walt


----------



## obstiquas (30 Sep. 2012)

Sila Sahin nimmt den Pokal mit nach hause!!!


----------



## StefanKa (6 Okt. 2012)

Na ich weiß nicht! Janina Uhse hält ja kräftig dagegen.

Was mich überrascht, ist das doch relativ gute Zwischenergebnis von Iris Mareike Steen und ich hätte Diane Willems und Renée Weibel sowie die Vorjahressiegerin Sarah Bogen weiter vorne vermutet.

Iris Mareike Steen hat strahlt irgendwie eine schüchterne Geilheit aus. Sie hat was!


----------



## congo64 (21 Okt. 2012)

Sila soll machen - Hierfür meine Stimme


----------



## Freibier (6 Nov. 2012)

da weder Josephine Schmidt & Jeanette Biedermann (die einzigsten die ich kenne & mag) zur Auswahl stehen ,wähle ich mal Sila Sahin gefällt mir wenigstens optisch sehr gut


----------



## Anakin (8 Nov. 2012)

Stimme geht an Janina Uhse


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Janina Uhse


----------



## Lucca7 (19 Nov. 2012)

einfah nur heiß thx!


----------



## Chrischan1988 (19 Nov. 2012)

Ich stimme für die hübsche Sarah Bogen...


----------



## papasarpei (24 Nov. 2012)

Sila Sahin! :thumbup:


----------



## Walt (27 Nov. 2012)

*Sie hat bisher viel zu wenig Stimmen bekommen:*






*Ist sie nicht wunderschön: Valea Scalabrino!*


----------



## Walt (27 Nov. 2012)

Nur 24 Tage bis das Voting 2012 schließt, es bleibt spannend! Bitte mitvoten!


----------



## Dreanne (7 Dez. 2012)

ja das stimmt ich finde auch das Valea viel zuwenige Stimmen hat also kräftig für sie voten


----------



## Walt (8 Dez. 2012)

Die derzeitigen TOP 11, nur noch 13 Tage bis die Siegein feststeht. Voten, voten, voten!

9. Juliette Menke 20






9. Anna-Katharina Samsel 20






9. Renée Weibel 20






8. Valea Scalabrino 21






7. Miriam Lahnstein 23






6. Anne Menden 32






5. Iris-Mareike Stehen 33






4. Sarah Bogen 37






3. Isabel Horn 52






2. Janina Uhse 69





1. Sila Sahin 82


----------



## mystikos (9 Dez. 2012)

sind echt tolle Schauspieler


----------



## tamoo24 (9 Dez. 2012)

Danke für den Beitrag.
@Walt Bin ganz deiner Meinung, Valea Scalabrino hat eindeutig 
zu wenig Stimmen bekommen.


----------



## maggi77 (11 Dez. 2012)

sila sahin


----------



## greatnagus (13 Dez. 2012)

also ich muss definitiv mehr soaps schauen


----------



## Walt (17 Dez. 2012)

Nur noch 4 Tage bis zur Entscheidung. Bitte votet, was das Zeuge hält. Im Kampf um die Plätze 1- 2 und 3 - 5 ist noch alles drin.

Bitte postet auch Bilder Eurer Favoritinnen.

Ich bin für


Stefanie Bock

Valea Scalabrino 


und 

Janina Uhse


Gruß
Walt


----------



## Walt (19 Dez. 2012)

*Voting nur noch bis 21.12.2012 - Bitte abstimmen! Um einige Plätze wird noch hart gekämpft.

Hier die aktuellen Platzierungen:
*

1. Sila Sahin (Ayla Özgul) – GZSZ – 87 Stimmen






2. Janina Uhse (Jasmin Fleming) – GZSZ – 73 Stimmen





3. Isabell Horn (Pia Koch) – GZSZ – 54 Stimmen





4. Iris Mareike Steen (Lilly Seefeld) – GZSZ – 37 Stimmen





und

Sarah Bogen (Lilli Mattern) - Unter uns – 37 Stimmen





6. Anne Menden (Emily Höfer) – GZSZ – 33 Stimmen





7. Juliette Menke (Lena Bergmann) - Alles was zählt – 23 Stimmen





und

Miriam Lahnstein (Tanja von Lahnstein) - Verbotene Liebe – 23 Stimmen





9. Anna Katharina Samsel (Katja Bergmann) - Alles was zählt – 22 Stimmen





und

Renée Weibel (Helena von Lahnstein) - Verbotene Liebe – 22 Stimmen





und

Valea Scalabrino (Sina Uhland) - Unter uns – 22 Stimmen


----------



## Walt (21 Dez. 2012)

*SILA SAHIN AUS GZSZ IST DEUTSCHLANDS SOAP-GIRL 2012!*

*87 Stimmen sind eine NEUER STIMMENREKORD bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands-Soap-Girl des Jahres!*






*Die weiteren vier Platzierungen:*

*2. Janina Uhse, GZSZ, 74 Stimmen*






*3. Isabell Horn, GZSZ, 55 Stimmen*






*4. Sarah Bogen, Unter uns, 38 Stimmen*






*5. Iris Mareike Steen, GZSZ, 37 Stimmen*







*Vielen Dank den Hunderten Usern fürs mitmachen! War große Klasse! 2013 gehts weiter!*


----------



## TurkLover (22 Dez. 2012)

Ich war für Isabell Horn


----------



## Walt (22 Dez. 2012)

TurkLover schrieb:


> Ich war für Isabell Horn



Da wirst Du gleich eine neue Chance bekommen, denn ich werde versuchen noch heute zwei Vorentscheidungsgruppen für die Wahl zu

*"Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2013"*

hier zu starten.

Berücksichtigt werden (ohne Gewähr) aktuelle Soap-Girls ab Jahragng 1980 und jünger. Die Vorauswahl habe ich getroffen.

Gruß
Walt


----------

